# The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

After posting pics of your audio systems, please text in a run down of ALL of the audio equipment you are running. 

----Verruckt------
Anytime you want to find a link to this thread it can be found in the Car Audio & Eletronics FAQ that is stickied to the top of the forum.


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

Well first off its a post to see your audio *INSTALL* Not the audio you have sitting in boxes in your room.
Anyway on to my INSTALL.
















Oem Gamma headunit.
jbl 600.1
jbl 180.2
fosgate eq
Audioban bass control
2 10" custom subs


_Modified by Sawdust at 4:08 PM 9-8-2003_


----------



## AE_GTIdriver (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway337)*

as requested, im posting here under this thread.
my first upgrade...audio of corse








Front: Cadence CVL-6K
Rear: Cadence CVL-5K
Sub: Kicker 12" L7
Amp1: Planet Audio REM 4300 (600W, 150x4 for speakers)
Amp2: Planet Audio P850D (850W for sub)
Deck: Pioneer DEH-P8400MP (mp3, wma player )
Cap: Cadence something (1 ferad)
Neons: eight 10" blue neons in trunk
special thanks to Dan and JJ at Nuts About HI-Fi in Silverdale, WA for the awsome install.


----------



## gekbi219 (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (judoGTI)*


----------



## azn8ballr (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (AE_GTIdriver)*

Hey...just wunderin how you got your subs and amps sunk into the trunk floor, if i'm seeing those pics right. Nice system http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carzntune (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (azn8ballr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azn8ballr* »_Hey...just wunderin how you got your subs and amps sunk into the trunk floor, if i'm seeing those pics right. Nice system http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Giant spare tire wells are a good friend for sub enclosures.







I really want to run a pair or tri 10" L7 setup in my trunk area. Those pics look nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AE_GTIdriver (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (azn8ballr)*

the sub enclosure took the place of the spare tire. the 2 amps sit on the normal deck of the trunk. the rest of the trunk floor was raised about 4 inches.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (AE_GTIdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AE_GTIdriver* »_as requested, im posting here under this thread.
my first upgrade...audio of corse








Front: Cadence CVL-6K
Rear: Cadence CVL-5K
Sub: Kicker 12" L7
Amp1: Planet Audio REM 4300 (600W, 150x4 for speakers)
Amp2: Planet Audio P850D (850W for sub)
Deck: Pioneer DEH-P8400MP (mp3, wma player )
Cap: Cadence something (1 ferad)
Neons: eight 10" blue neons in trunk
special thanks to Dan and JJ at Nuts About HI-Fi in Silverdale, WA for the awsome install.


Hey Is Jeff still working there? I bought my old Alpine 7292S from them when it was Car Stereo. I know Don Aims (Last name sp?) still work there? That was when I stopped dropping in there.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway337)*

New photo










_Modified by CapeGLS at 2:26 PM 10-1-2006_


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (CapeGLS)*

I'll help you out. 
















































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs ([email protected])*

OK...OK..the car is NOT done, and still in the working process.. I hope to have it done by next weeks... Still lotsa stuff to do. The pic is almost 2 weeks old, and I have a lot done since then.. 








Everyone keep this thread on top till it has a sticky..








Edit: I am running 3 11" subs.. 5 amps (5040 RMS, not watts), 4 caps, 2 optima's, custom door panels, 23 speakers total.


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:52 PM 9-18-2003_


----------



## cyzum337 (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs ([email protected])*


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Edit: I am running 3 11" subs.. 5 amps (5040 RMS, not watts), 4 caps, 2 optima's, custom door panels, 23 speakers total.


If your running 5040 RMS, not watts. Then what are you running?








Did you mean your running 5040 Watts RMS, not Peak?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Non_Affiliated)*

it is like 10440 watts total...
- 3000 W MAX Mono Block Digital Amplifier (3 of these)
- 720 W MAX Bridgeable 4 Channel Amplifier (2 of these)
You know I was using a play on words..








When broken down into W RMS... it is 5040..








I jus did not wanna be like one of those dude rolling around saying he has a 10k W system... when your supposed to go by W RMS for true power..


----------



## LelloBeetle (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gateway337* »_










Hey Gateway,
I've been thinking of going with these Cobalt gauges. Do you have any pics at night? TIA


----------



## kleckers69 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (LelloBeetle)*

here is my setup:
over all picture of the stereo 








the 1000w MA audio amp (there is a fan, and the gauges are an indiglo color when the amp is on) 








crossovers and other necessities to tie the factory speakers into the 1000w amp 








like everything, its a work in progress... going to get re-carpeted in trunk liner to match. (the though about doing the sides and the rear seat in black was going through my mind... but decided against it) 
the 2 middle 10's will be getting flipped to show the chromed basket/magnet 
possible a separate 400w ma audio amp will run the high end... leaving the 1000w just for the bass. 

big shout out goes out to PJ's Auto Sound for the install
Equipment used:
4 400w 10inch MA Audio Subs
1 1000w 4ch MA Audio Amp (running the bass and high end)
2 MA Audio crossovers for the front and rear high end
comming soon...
1 400w 4ch MA audio amp to run the high end so the current 1000w amp will be for the bass


_Modified by kleckers69 at 12:44 PM 9-23-2003_


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (LelloBeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LelloBeetle* »_
Hey Gateway,
I've been thinking of going with these Cobalt gauges. Do you have any pics at night? TIA









That isn't my car.


----------



## VR6 Skooter (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway337)*

Great, looking trunk....Really clean, I like I like!

Scot


----------



## Deplorable (Sep 15, 2003)

why are you running 4 caps and two batteries on a stock alternator? I would like to find out what voltage your system is seeing and time how long it takes to totally fry your alternator and voltage reg. Neither battery is ever going to charge al the way up unless you set with no tunes for like 15 minutes your alternator is going to DIE pretty quickly if you really are running 5040 w. Please upgrade the alternator you'll lose about 10hp but hey you'll make yourself deaf and not have to worry about replacing a charging system.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (LelloBeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LelloBeetle* »_
Hey Gateway,
I've been thinking of going with these Cobalt gauges. Do you have any pics at night? TIA









Since it is MY CAR..














Here are some pics for you..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (Deplorable)*

True.... I have one (120amp) from a VR6 passat....
I dont have the car to actually have it installed yet..


----------



## Mr.Bungle (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

george, sounds like a crazy install/set up man! can't wait to see it!! btw what does your car look like? i'm sure i've seen it at local shows but probably haven't put a name to the "face"


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (Mr.Bungle)*

naw mang....
My car is no show bar by far... jus a regular street car..
I was adding a turbo until I decided to put the $$$ away for a R32...
You never seen me pull up to bobo?


----------



## Mr.Bungle (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nice, looks real clean. you know i only went to boba like twice

[/end of hijacked thread lol]


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (Mr.Bungle)*

hahaha... It was prob the same 2 times I went..


----------



## lynx8489 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I would post mine....but it looks like crap compared to these dudes..oh well.


----------



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

*Re: (lynx8489)*

CapeGLS: You got some daytime pictures of the subwoofer setup with the amps?
Gary


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (garyw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garyw* »_CapeGLS: You got some daytime pictures of the subwoofer setup with the amps?
Gary

This is one, I retrieved from the Installer's website.








This is the installation process. My car is under PIC 1 http://www.thecarstereoauthori...1.htm 
This is off of my website. http://www.cardomain.com/membe...age=2 








*The seat side of the box, is not flush mounted, so it can be removed. But it is a PAIN IN THE ARSE to do, but it is able to be done if needed. But dont think about it.* Always guarding my baby!!!(sorrys its blurry)


----------



## fiveseveneighty (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

Install consists of:
(HU) Sony Xplod CD-CA900x
(MP3)Dension DMP3 w/Satellite module
(amp)Directed DEI 650
(front speaks)Infinity 63.5i
(rear speaks)Kenwood Excelon KFC-X178
(sub)JL Audio 10W6AE


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (Gateway337)*

Well, it is a VW, just not watercooled....








































Here are a couple of pages that show all of the work that went into the project:
http://www.vdubn.com/dunebuggy...1.htm


----------



## gweedo (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*

THAT LOOKS SWEET!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (gweedo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gweedo* »_THAT LOOKS SWEET!

Yea, what he said.


----------



## SimplyBao (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway337)*

I have pics of mine if someone will host them.


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (gti_freak)*

Shoot me an email at [email protected], and I will host them later tonight. 
Here is a pic for gti_freak...










_Modified by beetlevdubn at 10:57 PM 9-27-2003_


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (beetlevdubn)*

What size sub is that? Did you have to raise the floor? Seeing that you put the sub on the side instead of the middle.


----------



## SimplyBao (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway337)*

Wow, that was a quick reply. I am running the following:

Clarion Head unit (I can't remember the model, it plays MP3's and cost $399 from crutchfield)
JL 6.5 components up front (the CSI model)
JL 10W3 sub (10" sub)
JL 300.4 amp
I am running no rear fill.
The floor is raised to sit flush with the hatch latch and was built in two sections. One for the sub and one for the amp. The amp section, the lid is removable, hence the two handles that you can see. There is storage space under there for tools, flashlight, etc.... I built the entire setup myself in the span of 2 days. It's a heavy setup though. I am running Apex 1.7" cup kit and before, the rear had 2 fingers worth of gap. Now I can barely get 1 finger in there....but it looks good







.


----------



## Darold2002 (Jun 7, 2001)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (gti_freak)*

Not quite as custom as the ones posted above, but I'll post mine to say hi.

















Alpine 7995 with Alpine XM tuner/MP3 playback
MTX Mono Class D Amp powering 12" JL W3 in ported box
4 Chanel Alpine Amp powering Infinity Kappa components
Playstaion 2
5.8" Alpine Screen in glove box
Rockford Fosgate 1 Farrad Cap
Custom rear deck to hold Amps, Cap, and PS2
Blue lighting behind plexiglass


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway337)*

My car will be done next week for sure.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As soon as it is done, i will go to my buddies shop and pull some dB #'s from it.. and post final pics and results..


----------



## Galvatron (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs ([email protected])*

I've added another amp and done some more custom stuff since this pic...


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Galvatron)*

Looks good Galvatron http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gekbi219 (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway337)*

Not a VW, but this is my set up in my Chevy Avalanche....








Car is already sold, now its a G35 Coupe....making a custom enclosure for it right now....will post those pics soon...


----------



## HT WTR (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (gekbi219)*

















[http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid41/pb1e21609663e346e684d3c72b5a9fc80/fcf4c20b.jpg/IMG] 
[IMG]http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid41/pc982f0ec14391b1e8dc123960261eb73/fcf4c1f0.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (HT WTR)*

Now that IS NICE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (HT WTR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HT WTR* »_

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway337)*









































This is audio, too!!


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Son of a B...5er!)*

Forget the audio, I'll take the car.


----------



## dvalj83 (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway337)*




































my pics of my system ill try to get better ones soon..................


----------



## dvalj83 (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (dvalj83)*

i know its kinda off topic but why do my pics come up so small thanks


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (dvalj83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvalj83* »_i know its kinda off topic but why do my pics come up so small thanks

You have to click on the thumbnail and then copy and paste it.


----------



## dvalj83 (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway337)*

thanks a lot ill have mor pics tom


----------



## dvalj83 (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway337)*

























pics of my system


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gateway337* »_Forget the audio, I'll take the car.









Huh?? Are you REALLY talking about MY car??








OK, fine, wanna trade?


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
Huh?? Are you REALLY talking about MY car??








OK, fine, wanna trade?









Yes i was. And no, I think I'll keep mine.


----------



## chiefsalami (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway337)*

















stock audio system right now except for these bad boys... Kenwood M700 radio tuner / touchscreen 7" in-dash monitor and Sony DVX-11A CD/DVD/MP3 and whatever else player










_Modified by chiefsalami at 10:03 PM 8-20-2004_


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (chiefsalami)*

Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wptrx7 (Dec 20, 2002)

i want to post a pic of my 20th install but i don't know how. can someone host the pics for me?
email me at [email protected]
luigi


----------



## wptrx7 (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (wptrx7)*

http://www.dubwars.com/images/...l.jpg 








http://www.dubwars.com/images/...2.jpg 









hopefully this cameout


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (wptrx7)*

Nice install. Is that a 12" sub?


----------



## Galvatron (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gateway337* »_Nice install. Is that a 12" sub?

I was thinkin the same thing. That's a nice clean Install. The V12's look good (LED readouts) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What models are they? I'm guessing a 4/3/2-channel for the mids and a 2/1 channel for the 12". How's it all sound?


----------



## VR6 INSD (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (gti_freak)*

here's mine








Stereo
Sony XM satellite cd player, Rockford Fasgate 800 watt amp, 1 12w3 JL Audio sub, Custom Diamond plate VW Speaker Cover, Lighting Audio Lighting Cap, Sony DVD player, Power Acoustic 5.6 TV screen (custom molded in the dash)


----------



## wptrx7 (Dec 20, 2002)

yes its a single 12, amps are mrdm500 and mrvf540. i originally had a 5 ch alpine in there but the highs were not loud enough. honestly for the cost though, they (alpine type r seperates front and back, no tweeters on the back) are still not loud enough. i am thinking of ditching them for infinty perfects, the sub stays as well as the amps.


----------



## Tularem (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: (wptrx7)*

I Want to see a nice banpass box and non of that flashy ****


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Tularem)*

Can we bring this back up to the top, we need more pictures!!!!


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (chiefsalami)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2000)

I would post mines... but by now.. everyone has seen it..


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

 *  MORE PICS  *


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

here is my setup. well, i plan on getting the panels painted in a week or two i've just had no time to finish it up. but here we go.
















































i will post more pics when the panels are painted.
enjoy


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DerKaifer (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (Gateway337)*

i just cant do it this time, anyone have any ideas for a 95 jetta, i gotta fit 4 10" kicker L5 solos 2 kicker kx 1200.1's a kicker 600.4 and a couple of caps in the trunk, ive had severa ideas from laying glass in the bottom and building up to the counter sunk in the seat{ which obviously wouldnt work} to stacking the amps over each other with som led strips between them just not sure, i know i want 2 ported enclosures and 2 sealed which means i have to have 2 2 cf enclosures and 2 1 cf enclosures.
Help please


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (DerKaifer)*

BUMP


----------



## indifferenze (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (dcomiskey)*

first time posting pictures...see if this works...


























_Modified by indifferenze at 2:12 PM 10-30-2003_


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Gateway337)*

I thought everybody had forgotten about this thread but alas I was proved wrong. Absolutely love looking at the installs theres allways a little something an idea here or there what you develope to fit your own needs. So I guess what I'm trying to say is: "More Pics!!"


----------



## domit309 (May 3, 2003)

me and my friend are finishing up the install this weekend for now here is a bump for more pics


----------



## gekbi219 (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (domit309)*


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (gekbi219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gekbi219* »_

















UM...







That is an insane install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

I am going to do a fiberglass myself, But more for space saving. But for show that is the sicest install I have ever seen.


----------



## junglistdubber (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: (fluxburn)*

recently finished install


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (Technicalwonder)*









my new install

















found this one on a UK website








some new friends
















me with the chick in the next booth 



_Modified by phd-12v at 10:04 PM 11-5-2003_


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (phd-12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phd-12v* »_








some new friends










Cool you got some 12 year old girls their. I guess they like them young at the shows now a days eh. They don't get naked, so they can be young ah. 
So going left to right
13 12 10 17
Ok maybe I am exaggerating ohps. They are 18 ok


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (phd-12v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetlevdubn* »_Well, it is a VW, just not watercooled....











http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice.....
and bump for more installs...


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Kei78)*

car is going in today for 2 weeks for my install....hopefully it comes out good....All Orion.......ill post pics when it's done....
and that pic above with the cutout in the trunk with a lid is hot....super stealth, very nice!!


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (XtremeSHU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XtremeSHU* »_car is going in today for 2 weeks for my install....hopefully it comes out good....All Orion.......ill post pics when it's done....
and that pic above with the cutout in the trunk with a lid is hot....super stealth, very nice!!

2 weeks? what are you havin' done?


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (THURSTON_HOWELL_III)*

Lots of Orion
Orion H2's
Orion 8004
Orion 2500D
Alpine 9815 deck
Alpine SPX 177A components
Few batteries
0/1 gauge wire
all the goodies...
We can thank HIPSIGTI for this work of art when it's done, its gonna be sweet.
custom enclosure in the trunk...found almost dead on OEM fabric thats on the door panals tonite to use on the trunk...hotness....should be done in two weeks, hopefully....


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (XtremeSHU)*

bump for this kick @ss thread


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (DHill)*

anyone got anything done to a rabbit


----------



## spyTDI (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway337)*

This is not my entire system, but all I have for now. Nothing flashy, but I like it.


----------



## jhillyer (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (cyzum337)*

This wins me for adjustability, simplicity, though it's exposed enough it completely occupies the cargo area:

_Quote, originally posted by *cyzum337* »_

















This for best sport, and probably best mid-bass reproduction:








This got my Best Frankenstien Look-alike, complete with rows of neck-bolts:


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (phd-12v)*

So How Do you like your Tru Technologies TO-3 and Copper series amps?

_Quote, originally posted by *phd-12v* »_








my new install
















some new friends
















me with the chick in the next booth 




_Modified by Non_Affiliated at 12:17 AM 11-20-2003_


----------



## illcaptive (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re:*

here is my gti
























_Modified by illcaptive at 6:41 PM 11-20-2003_


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*

very powerful, but yet they mantain their composure at EXTREME volume levels, for extended amounts of time!!
Good points: Sound very good, lots of power, beautiful in design
Bad Points: HUGE FOOTPRINT, tube amp has banana plugs speaker outputs, where the t-03's dont


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (illcaptive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illcaptive* »_










Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Image Dynamic Passat (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (phd-12v)*

Jason, 
You car looks like ass.... damn no creativity and you burried the subs in the floor. No how about finishing off the side panels and make it look like you didnt buy that amp rack and sub tub from a autoparts store








Naw j/k.... Jason seriously you need to get that finished so we can get the rest of your car up to par...


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (gti_freak)*

Nothing to Hot or anything but sound wise unreal. Pioneer Premier DEH-P940MP; 2 soundstream Rubicon 500 watt amps. JL Audio 10'10w3 in a Stealth Box. 








































Sorry the pics are blurry taken at night.


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (andru1313)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beef316 (May 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway337)*

Here is my install.
Tweeters in the a-pillars -








Kick panels -








Trunk -











_Modified by beef316 at 2:08 PM 12-3-2003_


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (beef316)*

Bump Love that AMP beef


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (beef316)*









I had a chance to get that amp for cheap last week. How do you like it?


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (Image Dynamic Passat)*

correct me if im wrong mr fred---but werent you the one getting all the girls phone numbers after posing with the car???















and i have sneek-peek pics of your passat---so be nice or ill post them for all to see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuckerPunch (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway337)*

props to the Soundstream crowd, too bad they r not the same anymore


----------



## Weakness (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway337)*

Here are installs done by Jason Calfee from Mobile One, Inc in Glenview IL:
*1998 VW Jetta GLX:*
Kenwood KDC-X859 Headunit
MB Quart PSD316 Components (Front)
MB Quart PSD216 Components (Rear)
JL Audio 10w3v2 (2 Subs in Dual Bandpass box)
Phoenix Gold Ti600.2 Amplifier (Subs)
Phoenix Gold Ti500.4 Amplifier (Satelites)
Phoenix Gold LPL44 Remote Frequency Dial
Phoenix Gold AX-406 Crossover
Phoenix Gold EQ-215 Equalizer
PPI 1.0 Farrad Capacitor (w/Digital Readout)
Optima Red Top Battery
My Car 1
My Car 2
===
Other work done by him...
 BMW M3
Another BMW
Jason does great work... and I don't mean just with autosound!


_Modified by Weakness at 12:35 AM 12-7-2003_


----------



## Swift_Golf_Coupe (Sep 23, 2002)

I posted this elsewhere....but I'll put it up here too
























The finished Product
















Amp Rack Cover
































Sand Blasted Glass to cover amps and power distribution blocks








Custom CNC Machined Alluminum Grills
















Powder Coated to Match M3 Wheels 
















Custom Neon In amprack and around Subs
























































IMAGESTATION ALBUM CLICK HERE


_Modified by Swift_Golf_Coupe at 10:26 AM 12-7-2003_


----------



## LuisV (Jun 17, 2003)

All I see are red Xs...


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (LuisV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LuisV* »_All I see are red Xs...


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (Gateway337)*


----------



## Bolsen (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: (fiveseveneighty)*

This install is amazing.








I have no idea how these peform, but they look expensive!








And I've always wanted a tarantula amp, and this is just amazing!!!


----------



## hoorado (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (Gateway337)*

damn. bump


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (Swift_Golf_Coupe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krs (Dec 17, 2003)

I see alot of you guys make your enclosures of fibreglass.. How does this material behave regarding resonans and so on? How thick do you make them do make them "dead" and "heavy"? Thinking about making my enclosures in fibreglass too, but not sure how to get it right....
Btw: Nice installs all of you!!


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (krs)*

fiberglass is trick yo , it all depends on what kind of enclosure you are planning on making, i just did one in a 2003 civic si for rev hard mfg due out in import tuner in the next month or too, and i did a fiberglass enclosure in that. for the enclosure that the woofer are in a volcano type setup you can either use speaker grill cloth or fishman audio sell this funky ass material that is thick and absorbes the resin like crazy and is a thick hard layer once hardened. there and different ways of doing it, here is a pic of the spare tire glass box i did in the SI
















































































yes the wood is particle board, but i had to pay out of my own pocket and the guy didnt want to blow a grip of money so i went with particle board, i would of used MDF but the guy said no.







but it hits good so i guess it will work









_Modified by funkysole at 5:03 PM 12-29-2003_


_Modified by funkysole at 5:06 PM 12-29-2003_


----------



## krs (Dec 17, 2003)

Nice install you`ve made there.. Think i will have a go at some fibreglass soon...


----------



## OneQuikMofo (Sep 30, 2003)

*my 'no money invested by me' system*

sony HU








MTX 5.25 doors








AMP








2 12 inch Xplod subs








im still deciding on the rear deck speakers and the tweets for the dash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Str8desi84 (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (Bolsen)*









_Quote, originally posted by *Bolsen* »_I have no idea how these peform, but they look expensive!










those are TRU amps. Umm, really nice amps







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joshchrans (Dec 13, 2003)




----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (joshchrans)*

i take it you saw my idmaxes???? lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (phd-12v)*

Pics from Jeller's 337


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (Str8desi84)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JerseyGTI337 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: (Kei78)*

nothin special just...






















Eclipse alu. 12" sub, JL 500/1 amp and a kenwood mp922 mp3 player


----------



## TheBossman (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (JerseyGTI337)*

Many thanks to Fred at Image Dynamics. Hopefully after CES we can continue the work in progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








In the beginning haha








Then Fred got his hands on my car..

























After Paint..








If i need to I can take everything out in under 10 min



_Modified by TheBossman at 10:20 PM 1-4-2004_


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (TheBossman)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krs (Dec 17, 2003)

WOW! What kinda` material is this made of? Looks really great!!


----------



## TheBossman (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (krs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krs* »_WOW! What kinda` material is this made of? Looks really great!! 

a felt materal with the fiberglass resin brushed on to it


----------



## Bolsen (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: (Gateway337)*









LOL looks like a cake!


----------



## redbora1979 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: (Bolsen)*

Here is mine:


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (Bolsen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bolsen* »_
LOL looks like a cake!


----------



## jdelcas1 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Bolsen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bolsen* »_








LOL looks like a cake!

Hey!! Where's the cream filling????


----------



## gtiownerskid (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (jdelcas1)*

^^^ lol


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

Finished mine today in a 00 Tornado Red Jetta!







</img>







</img>


----------



## gte718_ (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Stealth*

































My System
JL Audio 10w6AE
Xtant 3300
Two Neons
Custom LED strips
Clarion DRX8675x (soon to be modded to match interior colors)
Its a great system. It sound beautiful, and I only lost about two inches of useable trunk space.


----------



## jman1423 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: Stealth (gte718_)*

these are some damn nice installs. loads of thump is good, but i have to be able to actually use my trunk.


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: Stealth (gte718_)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OneQuikMofo (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Stealth (Gateway337)*

new video of my car's audio http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







...in sig


----------



## Swift_Golf_Coupe (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Stealth (OneQuikMofo)*

youre mirrors aint shaking until you cant even make out what is in them anymore


----------



## XXV ANN (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Stealth (Swift_Golf_Coupe)*

Nothing too fancy, but it rocks the haus pretty good. Kicker 8" L5 4-ohm DVC in 0.33 cu.ft. sealed, with a PPI 4200AM Art Series amp bridged to 200x2. Speaker to line level adapter, fed to an MTX RT-X01 crossover. The rest of the system is stock VW AM/FM/cassette/CD.


----------



## John P (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway337)*

TT Audio Mk.II (a/d/s/, Alpine, MB Quart, Image Dynamics, Little Bit-o-Fiberglass)








































































*Over 100 Pics:*http://www.sounddomain.com/memberpage/493978


----------



## OneQuikMofo (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Stealth (Swift_Golf_Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swift_Golf_Coupe* »_youre mirrors aint shaking until you cant even make out what is in them anymore








i believe the amount of shakeage compared to the cost of the system is very nice







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Stealth (OneQuikMofo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Stealth (Kei78)*

just finished it tonight:


----------



## DubRadio (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Stealth (Nefarious1.8t)*

very nice, clean and simple. i my self have a L7 8" but will soon be trading out for 4 comp vr 8" (work at a shop so only pay 45$ a sub) and 2 400.1's hope to get it dont within the next month (feb) and have pics up soon
Nice install again


----------



## John P (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: Stealth (Nefarious1.8t)*

Nice work.


----------



## Image Dynamic Passat (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (TheBossman)*

Boss, I still like the way that came out for us. There arwe some things that I want to change or modify the more i look at it. Next step.... after I get my car done is to get the front of the car done....









These are construction photos that are equal in what was seen at C.E.S. We removed some pieces to as they say not let the cat out of the bag on everything. Enjoy.
































































For the record NO THOSE ARE NOT MAX15'S!!!! just the baskets. I had to find something that was lying around the shop to put on there for the pict.


























_Modified by Image Dynamic Passat at 3:21 PM 1-26-2004_


----------



## TheBossman (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Image Dynamic Passat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Image Dynamic Passat* »_Boss, I still like the way that came out for us. There arwe some things that I want to change or modify the more i look at it. Next step.... after I get my car done is to get the front of the car done....










Whenever you are ready Fred http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bfons808 (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Stealth (Nefarious1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nefarious1.8t* »_just finished it tonight:
[/img]


Dude, That is NICE!!!!
Its an audio sleeper!


----------



## bfons808 (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (gekbi219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gekbi219* »_










I appreciate the time and work done on this but man is it fugly


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Stealth (bfons808)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bfons808* »_

Dude, That is NICE!!!!
Its an audio sleeper!

Thanks, 99% of the mods done to my car are OEM so I figured it was only right that the audio install look as OEM as possible


----------



## crusher (Oct 27, 2003)

yeah man, i've been jocking your set up all day.
you wouldnt happen to have pics of the install, would you? what did you use for the panels?


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (crusher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crusher* »_yeah man, i've been jocking your set up all day.
you wouldnt happen to have pics of the install, would you? what did you use for the panels?

I do but give a couple days to resize and upload. Like i said I just finished it lastnight.
I used lots of fiberglass, 1/2" and 1/4" MDF and some body filler


_Modified by Nefarious1.8t at 5:16 PM 1-26-2004_


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: Stealth (Nefarious1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nefarious1.8t* »_
Thanks, 99% of the mods done to my car are OEM so I figured it was only right that the audio install look as OEM as possible


It looks good. Great job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Stealth (Gateway337)*

I'll be invading this post on Saturday.......I know Gateway is excited ;-)


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Stealth (SHUMopper)*









He bumped his head real hard before he bought this car








just kidding i think this is way out of control and theres no stoping this guy, most props yo that tight keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif followed by a







COOL ONE.


----------



## GTI4ME (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Stealth (Nefarious1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nefarious1.8t* »_just finished it tonight:

































NICE!!! More details please







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

What do you want to know? It's a Kicker S10L5 powered by a Phoenix Gold 5 channel. I fiberglassed the box into the area where the CD changer normally goes. Then I had both the amp rack and box body matched.
And thanks for all the positive feed back guys. I really wasn't expecting it since my install wasn't extrememly flashy.










_Modified by Nefarious1.8t at 9:50 AM 1-28-2004_


----------



## crusher (Oct 27, 2003)

that's exactly why you're getting it. i have no use for some big flashy set up. my car is a daily driver, and i cant really afford to fill my whole trunk with amps and wacky sub set ups that look like big clumpy boobs (no offense, cool stuff, just not practical for my needs).
anyway, you got any 'in-progress' shots? like, how you made the boxes for the amp/sub. how its all connected together... i dont know much (and by much i mean absolutely nothing) about fiberglass fabrication, but i plan on learning just to rip off your set up







any help you could give me in my quest to copy you would be appreciated.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (crusher)*

I have pics of it without the covers on but nothing before the fiberglassing was already done. I'll get them up ASAP


----------



## crusher (Oct 27, 2003)

thanks alot. 
what did you use for the forms?cardboard? how do you figure out the volume specs when making the enclosure for the sub? 
sorry for bombarding you.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (crusher)*

I cut the main piece for each cover and since both sides had wierd shapes and angles I took 1/4" particle board and cut it into 1" wide strips then I cut pieces out of the strips and place it along the end so each piece contoured to the shape of the hatch and used ZAP model glue to hold them in place. Once that was done I layed fiberglass on the inside and used body filler on the outside(easier to sand and shape than fiberglass) to fill in the cracks between each piece of 1/4". then used an orbital sander on extremely low speed and sandded away until i go the shape I was looking for. Then I just carpeted it. 
For the box I took a piece of 1/4" again and cut it to fit against the back wall of the changer spot and used the bolts that held the changer bracket to hold the 1/4" piece. then i attached a leg that came out to the point where i wanted the face of the box to sit. Cut the 3/4" MDF to size and attached it. Then wrapped the whole box in sweat shirt material. Bolted it in and layed a thin layer of resin on the material. Just enough so the material would soke it up but not go through to the body. Let it harden and take the shape of that area. The pull it out and go to town with kitty hair.
As for volume... the S10L5 needs no more than 1 cubic ft but sounds best at about .75 cubic ft. I can look at it and know it's less than 1 cubic ft. and If it was to small then I would have put some poly fill inside to make up for the small volume
I had actually tossed around the idea of running 2 S8L5's but I just couldn't get enough surface area to mount them with out having that side stick out another 1"+ and the current box doesn't go all the way to the floor. If I had the box would prob be around 1+ cubic ft 
_Modified by Nefarious1.8t at 10:34 AM 1-28-2004_


_Modified by Nefarious1.8t at 10:50 AM 1-28-2004_


----------



## crusher (Oct 27, 2003)

nice. doesnt sound too difficult. 
couple things. 
MDF? 
is the gti 'trunk' basically the same as the jetta?
sorry for all the questions. i'm from the 'old school' of big ass boxes that eat your whole trunk. i havent paid any attention to this stuff in years, so the idea of hiding everything has me super excited.
thanks for all the help.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (crusher)*

MDF = Medium Density fiberboard
this same process should work in a jetta as well


----------



## wboro4 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (crusher)*

MDF= medium density fiberboard
Bump.. thinking of doing a similar setup in my jetta.


----------



## crusher (Oct 27, 2003)

thanks.
last thing, if you guys know of any sites that deal with fabricating, or sound system how-to stuff, feel free to pass them along. google give me 3million possible sites. none of which seem to help.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (crusher)*

http://www.caraudio.com/vb/


----------



## crusher (Oct 27, 2003)

you rock!
as a 'reward' i give you this....
mock away.


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetlevdubn* »_Well, it is a VW, just not watercooled....








































Here are a couple of pages that show all of the work that went into the project:
http://www.vdubn.com/dunebuggy...1.htm 

Ah, yes the Manx. That was one of Chris' coolest installs. It was amazing to see a stripped out painted shell turn into something so beautiful. Anybody notice the turbo on pic #5?


----------



## CarStereoInstallerNJ (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (TDIVentoDave)*









is that a "Painless Wiring" fuse box?


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (CarStereoInstallerNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarStereoInstallerNJ* »_
is that a "Painless Wiring" fuse box?

I don't remember if that is something that Dean brought to us, or if it is something we got at Napa across the street.


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (Image Dynamic Passat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Image Dynamic Passat* »_Boss, I still like the way that came out for us. There arwe some things that I want to change or modify the more i look at it. Next step.... after I get my car done is to get the front of the car done....








These are construction photos that are equal in what was seen at C.E.S. We removed some pieces to as they say not let the cat out of the bag on everything. Enjoy.
































































For the record NO THOSE ARE NOT MAX15'S!!!! just the baskets. I had to find something that was lying around the shop to put on there for the pict.

























_Modified by Image Dynamic Passat at 3:21 PM 1-26-2004_
hey i know that car----but wait................there is something missing............is it the IDONE????.................noooooo.....it is the go fast stickers -------------sry fred, couldnt resist


----------



## krakkaNW (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (crusher)*









wouldn't necessarily mock this becuase it is one crazy arse install with so many man hours put into it


----------



## HI PSI GTI (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (SHUMopper)*

Well if any of you have been following the drama of the system that ive been doing in SHUMopper's car i have a little info....when he first dropped it off and the time frame was roughly 2 weeks for the install....well here we are about 13 weeks later and its about ready...install took some wicked turns throughout but the finished product in absolutly insane!....
THE BEAST WILL BE UNLEASHED TOMORROW NIGHT!!!!
God save us!


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (HI PSI GTI)*

It truely is a beast.....and you cant beat the RABBIT!! ohhhh wait, no one knows what the rabbit is yet....oooo surprises surprises......
a 2 week install turned 13 weeks can take a hefty toll on your hair line and color of you hairs, not to mention your daily stress level.
But the finished product is well worth it.


----------



## HI PSI GTI (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (SHUMopper)*

well i am happy to say that SHU's car is finally completed!...to all those that have been down to the shop to see the progress im sure you will love the finished product...and to those that havent seen or heard it be ready to dive into the "depth's of hell" and get a taste of the beast at work!...i want to thank Shu for being VERY patient with the shop and myself being a at 2:30 in the morning and a big thanks to A-Pop for all his help...also thanks to everyone who came down for your opinions and advise...and thanks to god for giving me life back...Shu will of course be the one to post the pics im sure after this mayhem he would rather it that way so stay tuned here and come down on sunday to the Super Bowl GTG to see the unveiling...Also MATT YOU OWE ME DINNER PUNKA$$!!!


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (HI PSI GTI)*

*(Just as a note, these are the install pics, the final pics will be posted tommoro night when i get my camera back and i can upload them to the website)....enjoy.....*
Well after many many many weeks of late nights down at Parkway Car Stereo on Long Island, Dave Lopez(HIPSIGTI) and myself finally finished the install of the stereo in my 20th AE. With a little help and insight from A-pop too. Anyways....I would just like to say that it came out rather impressive considering the limited budget we were working with. Most of the equipment I have been gathering up since the summer, and it finally came to a point in November when i said,"hey lets get these things in there", and now its January 31st and SPOOLD U is finally back in my driveway. We built a Sound Quality system that when is wanted could turn the gains up and win a DB compition with ease. Overall the sound quality is amazing in the car, and the design we feel is quite unique. We elected to not use any fiberglass(only to seal the inside of the coffins). And the best thing is, even with the size of the whole setup, i can still use the parsal shelf!!! Well here are the pics from the install. I have attached a link to the album at the bottom incase you want to see all the pictures. Be sure to check back Sunday evening for the final pics. I hope everyone enjoys them......
The equipment








Orion 2500D mono channel amp
Orion 8004 4 channel amp
Orion H2 12.4 subwoofers
Alpine SPX-177A component speakers
Alpine 9815 headunit
Stinger SP1000 batteries
Stinger 3 fared super capacitor
All Stinger wire and terminals(Stinger makes good stuff!!)
Re-carpeted all the interior trunk walls black(including the recaros) to match the car's interior
















Extra Power is important...








































































We gave her some clothes.....








































MORE PICTURES TO COME........
if you would like to view the entire album, go here...
http://www.imagestation.com/al...age=Y 

_Modified by SHUMopper at 12:31 PM 1-31-2004_


_Modified by SHUMopper at 12:36 PM 1-31-2004_


----------



## KICKINGTI (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (SHUMopper)*

Looking good steve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















Blaupukt Tampa bay head unit
Focal 165k 2 ways in custom install
JL 10 inch W6V2 in custom fiberglass install 
500/1 JL amp
700/5 planet audio amp

soon to come, pop up dvd player in focal 3 ways in the front


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (KICKINGTI)*

Looks like you and HIPSIGTI did a *hell of a job*. I bet you guys are happy it's all done. Especially Steve.















When do I get to hear this bad boy.


----------



## HI PSI GTI (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (Gateway337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gateway337* »_Looks like you and HIPSIGTI did a *hell of a job*. I bet you guys are happy it's all done. Especially Steve.















When do I get to hear this bad boy.
















Espcially steve???....are you kidding im way more happy to have it out of the shop than he is....13 weeks of "almost" free labor was killing me...lol


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway337)*

SORRY IMAGE STATION CHANGES THE PATH TO MY PICTURES CONSTANTLY!! IF YOU WANT TO SEE THE PICS JUST GO TO :
http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4287817821
and you can view the whole album there... please let me know waht you think

Some Overkill grounding..... don't really know if it helps but doesn't hurt









Now the good stuff...Did all of this on my own... and yes it could be more stealth... but this is the absolute best way i could do it(b/c of lots of stuff i gotta carry i had to position the amp in a way that I could fold down that left rear seat... got any questions just ask me
The yellow thing in the pic is the ring connector for the ground point which is obviously on the seat belt bolt. Had to cut the ring on the connector and bend it some so it would fit arround that HUGE bolt... best spot i could find though... and keep in mind the whole, i gotta be able to fold down that seat very often thing....
What i'm runnin:
Nice clarion h/u... motorized face, 3 rca's and all that good stuff... i'll get a pic of that later
Rockford Fosgate 500s amplifier(i'm using it bridged for 500wattsx1 @4ohms rms)
Kicker S12L5 Dual ohm Subwoofer( 12" l5 serries)... very good stuff
Box that i picked up locally at tweeters stuffed with 20oz of Poly-Fill(compensates for the smaller box somewhat)
Using a Lightning audio 4 gauge wiring kit.... came with some really nice rca's
and umm i think thats it... i'll b puttin some bass blockers on all of my monsoon speakers soon... i''ll try and get some more pics of the head unit and the wiring... if u need to know something just ask








_Modified by flashback at 1:06 AM 2-2-2004_

_Modified by flashback at 3:47 AM 2-2-2004_


_Modified by flashback at 11:12 PM 2-4-2004_


----------



## DubRadio (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (flashback)*

nice job, but i would recomened a large box for that solo, they like quite a bit more room then that and will give you a huge increase in performance if you even double the airspace and make it a vented or ported box.


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (DubRadio)*

ya i took taht into consideration.... when i first had the sub in it sounded pretty well... but i took some advise from some website for compensating for a small box and stuffed 20oz of polyfill in it... it helped A LOT... and it sound JUST like the huge box that kicker sells(i've heard it), plus i relaly can't afford loosing any more room in my trunk










_Modified by flashback at 3:46 AM 2-2-2004_


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (HI PSI GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HI PSI GTI* »_
Espcially steve???....are you kidding im way more happy to have it out of the shop than he is....13 weeks of "almost" free labor was killing me...lol


Not being able to drive a VW for over 13 weeks is worse then death, there is no way you more happier then I........well let's just say we are both pleased with not having to stay at parkway till 3am anymore...


----------



## HI PSI GTI (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (SHUMopper)*

now when are you helpin me with my system big guy!...lol


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (HI PSI GTI)*

just installed the other day...12" infinity perfect in a sealed box ~1.2 cu ft powered by a blaupunkt pa2100 amp. using an 8 gage streetwires wiring kit. power is run under left side molding, amp turn on wire and rcas are run under right side molding. amp is temp mounted to back of box. i wanted to try the blaupunkt amp because there aren't that many people running em. it is rated at 100x2 and 300x1 at 4 ohms, however the included 'birth certificate' rates the amp at 130x2, 180x2 (2 ohms) and 341x1 with a 13.8 v input. i think it sounds pretty freakin awesome for a tiny amp (7x9x2). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif pics of my basic install soon...


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*A Little old school.*

Had to rip out my changer cable due to it being pinched by my rear seat. So I decided to take a Dash pick of my 1992 Alpine 7292S, that has out lived so far two vehicles. Yes it is a pull-out.

















Here are a couple pics of the amp board I was shaping to fit in behind the Rear seats.
Clean that thing out First.
















Cleaned!








Oops! That was 4 conductor 16 GA. wire I had running from front to back, for future install of one of my amps. Well looks liek I have to replace it, along with my changer cable That was pinched and shorted out.








My Whole $6 investment into the amp board so far.








My big piece of cardboard for transfering the wheel well shape for the board. Dam it dad! Doen't use my cardborad for painting on.
















Measuring Height, and I did width to figure out what size to cut the cardboard.








Measuring the carboard to cut to make it fit into the car.








Use a marker and mark the cardboard to transfer the.








Had to test fit and trim a couple times on the cardboard to get the Curves right or close.








Transfered the Cardboard template to the Particle board. I won't fib, but it took a couple times free hand cutting and trimming to get the Particle board to fit right and give enough seat back clearance.








This was with the hatch cover in.








More to come in the future it's slow going cause I only really get to work on this on weekends.


_Modified by Non_Affiliated at 12:16 AM 2-2-2004_


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway337)*

Enjoy!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by ike at 11:55 AM 7-29-2008_


----------



## Image Dynamic Passat (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Stealth (funkysole)*

No see my dad dropped me on my head really hard when i was 3. then he was installing a subwoofer on my moms van when I was 9 and hit me on the head with the magnent. Ever since ive been addicted to music. If I can find it ill show you a picture of my dad and I installing a car stereo as a joke on my neighbors big wheel. was funny as hell....







I cant wait to get this done....


----------



## GTIveedubber (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Stealth (Image Dynamic Passat)*

I will be finishing soon....I just want to say that you guys have some amazing stuff here....keep up the good work.....keep the pics coming


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Stealth (GTIveedubber)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Stealth (Kei78)*

for those looking for a simple install...here's mine. the wiring is and amp placement is temp. so








the sub/box oooo 12" infinity perfect








rediculously small but powerful blaupunkt pa2100 amp without plastic casing (341w rms bridged - actual output at 13.8v)








panasonic premier DEH-P850MP, greddy tt, and beaker (my buddy)








engine bay with concealed wiring


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: Stealth*

Great pics everyone. 
Keep em comin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Stealth (Gateway337)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## timetravel (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: Stealth (Kei78)*

this was my work in progress my old car. it was for a perfect 10.1. never ended up finishing because i sold the car, and have been scraping for pennies to afford my 1.8t







. i did finish supporting the frame and fiberglassing, just never ran the amp (couldnt decide where to mount) or cleaned up the install. ended up throwing it out in a fit of frustration.
pics anyways


























_Modified by timetravel at 1:51 AM 2-19-2004_


----------



## RipperMan (Feb 25, 2004)

My god people - these are things of beuty! i havnt a clue how you make things like that - lots of wood and plastic molding from the looks - but bloody hell ! GOOD STUFF!


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (RipperMan)*

Nice installs, keep them coming. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Gateway337)*

bump
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## usfgtivr6 (Jul 29, 2002)

Lets keep this thread alive


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

_Quote, originally posted by *crusher* »_you rock!
as a 'reward' i give you this....
mock away.

































my eyes hurt...


----------



## Little Red Wagon (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: (vwk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwk2* »_
my eyes hurt...

great use of bandwidth and way to increase your post count...
Post a decent install instead of wasting space


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (Little Red Wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Little Red Wagon* »_
great use of bandwidth and way to increase your post count...
Post a decent install instead of wasting space


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Little Red Wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Little Red Wagon* »_
great use of bandwidth and way to increase your post count...
Post a decent install instead of wasting space









That's priceless. Since you replied you also wasted space. Not bandwidth because you didn't reply with pics but you still wasted space. Kinda like I'm doing right now. But the cool thing is...it doesn't [email protected]%^@# matter. Since when did you control the internet? Post count=+1 HAHA
I love the clean installs that are concealed by carpet. The others are good for show but I'd rather people not know what I had. Keep the pics flowing...


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_
That's priceless. Since you replied you also wasted space. Not bandwidth because you didn't reply with pics but you still wasted space. Kinda like I'm doing right now. But the cool thing is...it doesn't [email protected]%^@# matter. Since when did you control the internet? Post count=+1 HAHA
I love the clean installs that are concealed by carpet. The others are good for show but I'd rather people not know what I had. Keep the pics flowing...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubRadio (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (vwk2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you mayt mock that civic si, but i have seen it in person (along with the mini cooper alpine did, and omg i dont use alpine products but damn i give the guys who did those installs a ton of credit, imaginational thinking at its best.


----------



## Little Red Wagon (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_
That's priceless. Since you replied you also wasted space. Not bandwidth because you didn't reply with pics but you still wasted space. Kinda like I'm doing right now. But the cool thing is...it doesn't [email protected]%^@# matter. Since when did you control the internet? Post count=+1 HAHA
I love the clean installs that are concealed by carpet. The others are good for show but I'd rather people not know what I had. Keep the pics flowing...

More to the point of my post, the pics he quoted were already posted, 
Well if you want to get technical and still remain off topic... Internet is spelled with a capitpl "I", and no I do not control it.
And yeah, please keep the INSTALL PICS flowing, not the BS "my eyes hurt" junk
Oh and here is a pic of something I am working on just to stay on topic and attempt to add value.


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (Little Red Wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Little Red Wagon* »_not the BS "my eyes hurt" junk


the funny thing is... my eyes did hurt... i was straining trying to figure out what i was looking at... it looked all blended in the pictures... i'm sure it looked amazing in person... but looking at the pictures... my eyes did hurt...


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## junglistdubber (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: (vwk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwk2* »_
the funny thing is... my eyes did hurt... i was straining trying to figure out what i was looking at... it looked all blended in the pictures... i'm sure it looked amazing in person... but looking at the pictures... my eyes did hurt...
















actually, when you look at it in person you get kind of dizzy.. at least i did..


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Stealth (Gateway)*

It's been a long tie in the works...but now I have it done...for the most part...
































we are going to be moving the tweets to the a-pillars and possibly going with a 3-way set (rainbow Profi vanadium) and putting the mids in the pillars too...not sure yet...
there's going to be a few other changes made as well
I'll be wet sanding some more on the amp rack too....might end up putting another layer of carbon fiber on there...who knows...might even end up redoing it all together!
Thinking about using a morex case and putting it under the glove box for the computer instead of the piece that we made, that remains to be seen as well...
the car is a little dirty...those pictures were taken at a show at South Padre Island for USACi...so people had been ina dn out of the car all day long....it's funny how all th finger prints show up in a picture though and not in person!


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: Stealth (Red GTi VR6)*










Nice job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MLEKOC1 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (dub-nation)*

omy that 1992 is a classic i had that same stereo in my dasher that thing is a brick talk about dejavu alpines are the best in my opinion goodluck and thanks for the laugh


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Stealth (Gateway)*


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Stealth (Red GTi VR6)*

Bump for this great thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Stealth (Technicalwonder)*

B-b-b-b-b-b-UMP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Stealth (got_vdub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Stealth (Kei78)*

can someone host my pics they are at http://www.bostonaudiodesign.com click on installs then click on my jetta i should have more soon. thanks in advance


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Stealth (blueb316v)*

Are you talking about these?
























??
no hosting needed, they're already up on a page...you just have to link to them!


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Stealth (Red GTi VR6)*

those are them. thanks for posting i didnt know how.


----------



## Smokin_Joe (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetlevdubn* »_Well, it is a VW, just not watercooled....








































Here are a couple of pages that show all of the work that went into the project:
http://www.vdubn.com/dunebuggy...1.htm 


WOW!!! NICE RIDE & NICE WORK!...














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








JOE


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

agreed... very nice...


----------



## 75Grabbit (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Stealth (Gateway)*

Red GTi VR6: 
What are the switches/knob in the ash tray for? Thats nice.


_Modified by derschnellstemann at 2:50 PM 3-24-2004_


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

nice...


----------



## Victor28117 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re:*

bump. lets keep them coming


----------



## 87vdub (Dec 24, 2001)

Funkysole...is the bottom of that box sealed? Just wondering....if it's not, how's the beast sound?


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (87vdub)*

no, not yet, waiting to have all the side trim panels built, then i will glass the bottom of the boxes in. here are 2 other threads you can follow outside this thread for more pics.
http://www.dub-nation.com/dubf...t=384
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1347152
and in the pics the woofers are not hooked up, that was what had to be done for norcal/socal. i have to charge my battery for the digi to take more pics, i have the driverside trim done and just finished the pass side. will post pics in the two links within a week


----------



## FurBurglar (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: (funkysole)*

mine:


----------



## 87vdub (Dec 24, 2001)

How high did you raise the floor? and what is the design for the sub box ( i see it's in the corner?)


----------



## FurBurglar (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: (87vdub)*

If you are talking about mine, I raised the floor about 3.5". The enclosure for the sub is the spare tire well.


----------



## Stonewall78 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (87vdub)*

If you are talking about mine the box extends into the driver side pocket and is make of fiberglass with a 1/2 mdf frame. Also the floor is raised up about 4" to give enough space for air to flow around the amps in the false floor.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 87vdub (Dec 24, 2001)

Furburglar, do you have any fans cooling the amps? I can't tell if there's plexi over the amps (I assume there is), so that's why I was wondering. If no fans, how hot do the amps get?


----------



## legion (Feb 28, 2002)

anyone have a couple pics of the interior side of a 2000 Jetta door panel? Front, Back, driv or pass doesn't matter... just wanted to see the inside of it before I pulled mine off.


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (legion)*

here you go


----------



## VRDUBLU (May 28, 2003)

*Re: (kwalton)*

Wow thats sweet, did ya install it all by urself, ur a genius in disguise.


----------



## Kritter (Jun 7, 2001)

*Re: (VRDUBLU)*

bumped cause I need some ideas. Thanks for the inspiration to get mine finished! Pics later. 
Good work guys... keep it up !


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_











I am thinking of doing a similar amp mounting in my MK3 GTI.....was wondering if you have provisions for cooling? I assume you made a "floor" out of MDF or something with holes in it where the amp is. I will probably do an amp that has cooling fans just in case....I know what hear does to electronics...







Looks good


----------



## cdn_foamer (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (audiophiliac)*

bump for some great ideas when I get home...








Has anyone done made some crazy setup with that new lowprofile sub?? I've got a few ideas flowing with that sweet sub








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (cdn_foamer)*

TTT


----------



## Suicidal Hamster (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Technicalwonder)*

ill give this a good bump


----------



## DJHOWIE (Sep 15, 2003)

*My System That Was Done On A Budget*

My friend and I, RKNail, did this in my Jetta. He owns Precision Autosound and Security in Bedford PA. I got everything off of him excepth the Deck. I did the panel and mounting and the lighting in the rear. He did the deck...he's alot faster at it than I am. He also installed the Python alarm. Couldn't afford the Viper at the time and he gave me a killer deal on the Python. Here is the rundown of what I have.
Headunit - Alpine CDA 7893
AMPS - Subs Kicker KX 600.1 Mids and Highs KX 300.4
Pyle DVD 
2 5.6" TVIEW TVs
Directed Wiring and hardware
Subs - 2 Kicker CompVR
Mids- 2 Kicker 5 1/4 Resolutions
Highs - 2 Phoenix gold Tantrum 4" coax.
I plan on doing Kicker Resolution 8's in the door, then moving the mids and a set of tweets to custom made kickpanels. Oh well, on with the pics. Sorry it's not the best, but I did manage to hit a 139.3 SPL. Not to bad considering what I have and the wattage.








































There you have it. Sorry about the last pic being a little blury. 


_Modified by DJHOWIE at 3:48 AM 9-4-2004_


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: My System That Was Done On A Budget (DJHOWIE)*

i found a pic of my old gti, this was pre-fast and the furious days too, by the way!!! notice the big Image Dynamics logo up the side lol funny since i work there now, by the way this is from 1999








and then my curent install:















and here is one from my 1999 gti, once again using Image Dynamics products










_Modified by phd-12v at 10:05 PM 9-3-2004_


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: My System That Was Done On A Budget (phd-12v)*

Looks pretty sick..


----------



## Str8desi84 (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: My System That Was Done On A Budget (Technicalwonder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Technicalwonder* »_Looks pretty sick..









forget looks...those are TRUs.. it IS sick!


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: My System That Was Done On A Budget (Str8desi84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Str8desi84* »_
forget looks...those are TRUs.. it IS sick!


I know that







But they still look sick


----------



## boosted bora (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: My System That Was Done On A Budget (Technicalwonder)*


----------



## RallyeVW (Jul 18, 2001)

Sweet


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: My System That Was Done On A Budget (boosted bora)*

Boosted bora that is some pretty convinsing installing righ there


----------



## Swift_Golf_Coupe (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: My System That Was Done On A Budget (Technicalwonder)*


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: My System That Was Done On A Budget (Swift_Golf_Coupe)*

bump for reference


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: My System That Was Done On A Budget (jettaiv4suprchrg)*

TTT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FurBurglar (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: (87vdub)*

87vdub:
Yes, there are fans on the amps, two on each to be exact. They are both on the left side one blowing in and one sucking out.


----------



## 84blkgti (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway)*

heres acouple of pic of my cars








1)3-WAY DYNAUDIO SEPERATES 
(2)USA-100 
(1)USA-300 
(2)ILLUSION AUDIO ND-15 
(1)ALESIS MEQ230 
(1)PIONEER MONITOR/DVD UNIT 
(1)ALUMAPRO 15 FARAD CAP


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

_Quote, originally posted by *XXX* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

any updated or mew systems?
I went back and a lot are red X's


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Pifiu)*

A month tops an ill have mine complete. Heres a list of whats going on.....
Alpine CDA-9835
Phoenix Gold 600.4
Boston Acoustics RC620(2 sets)
JL Audio 250/1
JL Audio 12W3V2D4
Custom Stealth Box(based off of the JL Audio design, but a little more air space, and a couple modifications have been made)
All speaker and RCA cables are monster.
Dynamated doors, rear side panels, and trunk floor.
It should sound very nice......i have all the equipment and material(except for dynamat), just need to install it and tune it. Wish me luck.....this will be my final stereo system for this car, i hope i like it.
Just for reference, right now i have the Alpine and pheonix gold in, and i have three blown stock tweeters, and the mids are about to go anytime.....guess they cant handle 600 watts








Ian K


----------



## SpoonEngineering (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

Does anyone have some installs in cabbys?????
I am really stumped on this. I have never tried anything in a convertible. Help!!!!!
LOL


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

we should start a new thread, because all of these pics seem to be dead.


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Pifiu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pifiu* »_we should start a new thread, because all of these pics seem to be dead.

HERE HERE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (Pifiu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pifiu* »_we should start a new thread, because all of these pics seem to be dead.

agreed...


----------



## SpoonEngineering (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (vwk2)*

My threads always die or i would start it....lol


----------



## gti24guy (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (SpoonEngineering)*

Bump for up an coming systems







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif








Coming Soon Here:
2x 12" Polk db series subs (720watt max each)
1x 2-way Rockford Punch -P5002 (1500-watt max)
Lightning Strike Cap (0.5 farad) 
Blaupunkt Casablanca- Headunit
2x 5 1/4" Polk db speakers
2x 6x9 Polk db speakers
1x 4-way Kenwood (400-watt max)


----------



## Galvatron (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (gti24guy)*

Check out my link, page 3.
System should be done by christmas.


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (SpoonEngineering)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpoonEngineering* »_My threads always die or i would start it....lol

I would start one but I dont have a system yet.


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (Galvatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Galvatron* »_Check out my link, page 3.
System should be done by christmas.









lucky bastard, but you are doing everything to the car inside a garage since the car is in for winter right?
You're so lucky! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## waterpumper (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (Pifiu)*


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (waterpumper)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (waterpumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waterpumper* »_









That just looks so classy.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## waterpumper (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (Technicalwonder)*

Thanks guys. Here are a few more


----------



## GTiVR6Freak (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: (waterpumper)*

I am still stunned by how well that turned out.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for letting me help!


----------



## SpoonEngineering (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (waterpumper)*

very nice waterpumper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## waterpumper (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (SpoonEngineering)*

Thanks guys.


----------



## Killerbab (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (waterpumper)*

awesome installs!! Keep the pics coming


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

yeah that install came out clean.


----------



## aces (May 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (gti_freak)*

NICE Dune buggy!! always wanted one of those....


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: (waterpumper)*

How do you like your Soundstream Van Gogh amps? I have an old Soundstream Continuum and I was thinking of new amps. Supposedly, these Van Goghs are still made in the US, which I like.


----------



## waterpumper (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (vedubau)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vedubau* »_How do you like your Soundstream Van Gogh amps? I have an old Soundstream Continuum and I was thinking of new amps. Supposedly, these Van Goghs are still made in the US, which I like.

I love them very clean power. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (waterpumper)*

Think I shoulda add this....all most done...I'll update when its complete finished...but for now enjoy:


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32_Beast (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Technicalwonder)*

My old B5 Passat


----------



## vwgolf1128 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (R32_Beast)*

































Those are pics of my install. Still need some dynamat for the trunk. 


_Modified by vwgolf1128 at 7:02 PM 3-28-2005_


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (vwgolf1128)*

beautiful work.....i just wasted 30 mintues looking through all that....man those are some nice installs


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_beautiful work.....i just wasted 30 mintues looking through all that....man those are some nice installs

Yeah there is a lot of beautiful stuff in this thread. Shame that some of the links are already broken. And it's now gone past the 300 post line


----------



## JeffMk4 (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (Technicalwonder)*

These are some clean installs. I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## diddleyjake (Mar 18, 2005)

Below is my omnifi install.
























































Works and sounds great with modified (had to send it to them to adjust gain, 1.2v from Omnifi was too much. It only cost me shipping.)vw-aux adapter for connection to changer harness.
+12v ran from "lighter socket" in trunk
-grounded to seatbelt bolt
+remote from "grey wire" in changer harness.
NO MORE CD'S.....WOOOOHOOOOO


----------



## diddleyjake (Mar 18, 2005)

FYI....Scroll to the right to see my last HU Picture


----------



## MK3XXX (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (diddleyjake)*










Subs, amps and batteries are going in this saturday. (2) DD 9515's and (2) Memphis mojos.


----------



## Fatboi (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: (MK3XXX)*

what format are you gonna compete in usaci, db drag, slap etc.? or are you just gonna street pound it? lol lookin good so far either way


----------



## MK3XXX (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Fatboi)*

I will be competing in SS2 in SLAP, and if there are any DB Drag shows in NY i'll do Street Max 1-2. My plan for now is just to make finals for SLAP.


----------



## Fatboi (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: (MK3XXX)*

sweet man you otta come up to one of the mobile auto concept in keene nh this summer. they always have a killer show there, i've even seen a few sweet dubs there


----------



## mpetro (Aug 15, 2004)

What speakers and equipment are you going to use?
Matt


----------



## Fatboi (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: (mpetro)*

check out the bottem of his first post


----------



## MK3XXX (Sep 25, 2004)

Yeah i was thinking about going up to one of those Keene shows with a friend of mine. Im about 45 min from albany so its not a bad drive. 
Here is a full list of what i have in the car...

(2) DD 9515's 
(2)Memphis Mojo's 
Alpine CDA-9811
a/d/s 236is
Linear Power 1502iq
(2)Group 31 Optima Blue Tops
Stinger 1/0 Gauge
200 Amp Alt by Dom (irragi)


----------



## Fatboi (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: (MK3XXX)*

what do you like about the dd's i see your using mojo amps and i'm wondering y not the m3 mojo subs?
edit: also how much did the alt. run you, if you don't mind my asking?


_Modified by Fatboi at 4:41 AM 4-6-2005_


----------



## MK3XXX (Sep 25, 2004)

I used to run an RE MT over summer and was going to get another but i got a great deal on the DD's that i couldnt pass up. The alt cost a little over $400 last year when i got it, with external regulator


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (Galvatron)*

get back up there


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway)*

bump this back up there


----------



## Fatboi (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: (MK3XXX)*

hey mk3xxx, there's a slap show in north haven ct this sunday, you goin?
edit: page 10 is owned


----------



## JeffMk4 (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (Fatboi)*

Nice


----------



## babydaddy (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (JeffMk4)*

just tp keep this fresh and be in on it.
I'm in the build up stage of a 19992 Caprice plans are three Adire Audio 15's and a 1600 watt Hifonics Brutus amp for bass and I already have two sets of Blauipunky pro componenets 6.75 and a audiocontrol 4XS.Iwant to run a brutus 500 watt oin the two sets of componenets. I seem to be taking longer than I expected to get this up and going but I'm still working on it over all.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (babydaddy)*


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (AudiVwMeister)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
damn i want power windows....lol


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

thanks!


----------



## MAGUN (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re:*

This is my install, I will make some more mods during the summer.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Re: (MAGUN)*

WOW...that has to hit pretty hard...LOL
that speaker is fugin huge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scratchbc (Dec 31, 2004)

Bump for more pics!


----------



## Aquaholic (Apr 16, 2003)

You can't really see mine: 
































































The capacitor is in behind the rear seat passenger's arm rest.


_Modified by Aquaholic at 4:39 PM 5-3-2005_


----------



## Killerbab (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (Aquaholic)*

mmm, this is for the Car Audio People.... Alpine IVA-D310... brand spanking new, and fresh on the market... (not even on the Alpine website yet) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
































Alpine's nice cute removable face...








Also if anyone is wondering, below the D310 is the Alpine Single Din Center Channel. It will have to do until all the fiberglassing is done and operation 5.1 is complete...









_Modified by Killerbab at 5:32 PM 5-7-2005_


_Modified by Killerbab at 5:33 PM 5-7-2005_


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (Killerbab)*

sweet alpine!!!
you better keep us posted on this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

that alpine would go great with the brushed aluminum trim.


----------



## Galvatron (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (mtltdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mtltdi* »_that alpine would go great with the brushed aluminum trim.









The D300 goes even better with the brushed aluminum...








I think it sucks they did away with the silver surround on the screen for the D310 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
That detachable face is kind of cool looking but I'd be worried about breaking that thin little thing. 
Personally, from what I've seen of the D310, I like my D300 better.


----------



## Killerbab (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (Galvatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Galvatron* »_
The D300 goes even better with the brushed aluminum...








I think it sucks they did away with the silver surround on the screen for the D310 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
That detachable face is kind of cool looking but I'd be worried about breaking that thin little thing. 
Personally, from what I've seen of the D310, I like my D300 better.

I manage a couple of shops in the midwest, and actually had a D300 in my old car, so I definately think it is an awesome deck. It does go way better with the brushed alum trim. The D310 in my opinion is not THAT MUCH better, but it is definately better. Other than the detachable face, the better pulsetouch system, and the outer display (when the monitor is retracted)...they are relatively the same.
The trunk is undergoing some nice, but practical improvements too. mmm.


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Killerbab)*

It's a shame that they cost so fu*ing much..







But I also had something to say. Will be doing a new install or at least starting it on the weekend will keep you posted. Nothing that special but a he** of a lot better than what it used to be. Just reorganizing things


----------



## inopias (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (Technicalwonder)*

il post some new pictures when everything is clean and i know what i want to do with the amps. alpine cda-9833 head unit. all mb-quartz interior speakers along with cross overs, alpine v12 mono amp with 10" alpine type-r sub and my interiors run off a 4 channel v12. nothin crazy but its good enough for me.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (inopias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inopias* »_il post some new pictures when everything is clean and i know what i want to do with the amps. alpine cda-9833 head unit. all mb-quartz interior speakers along with cross overs, alpine v12 mono amp with 10" alpine type-r sub and my interiors run off a 4 channel v12. nothin crazy but its good enough for me.









thats looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I want to install a single ten in my 2 dr mk3 golf gl.
could you take pics of the bottom side of it for me?


----------



## inopias (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_
thats looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I want to install a single ten in my 2 dr mk3 golf gl.
could you take pics of the bottom side of it for me?

sorry i cant because its all glued down, but i can tell you what i did. i cut out 2-3/4" rings shaped like the spare tire hole and caulked them together and then screwed them together. i caulked that piece to the floor, had to use a sh*t load of caulk. then i caulked the top mdf board to that ring, i still have to screw it down. im pretty much screwed if i ever need to change a fuel filter.


----------



## Nutdotnet (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: (inopias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inopias* »_
sorry i cant because its all glued down, but i can tell you what i did. i cut out 2-3/4" rings shaped like the spare tire hole and caulked them together and then screwed them together. i caulked that piece to the floor, had to use a sh*t load of caulk. then i caulked the top mdf board to that ring, i still have to screw it down. im pretty much screwed if i ever need to change a fuel filter.

So basically you're saying you used a S*** LOAD of caulk?!?!


----------



## inopias (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (Nutdotnet)*

3 and a half tubes of caulk lol. i just wanted to make sure that there would be no air leaks... caulking it to the trunk floor was the worst part because its not perfectly flat.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (inopias)*

so you have a top and a bottom plate?
what are the sides of the enclosure made out of?


----------



## euro4-DoOr (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

What kind of sub is this


----------



## GomobileR32 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

Here's a few more VWs for this thread....
The blue R and Bug are 2 of my shop demo vehicles...The black R is a recently completed customer car....


























































































_Modified by GomobileR32 at 3:57 AM 5-13-2005_


----------



## MAGUN (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (euro4-DoOr)*

It`s a Ground Zero GZPW 15" Plutonium.


----------



## JeffMk4 (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (MAGUN)*

Lookin pretty good


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (MAGUN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MAGUN* »_It`s a Ground Zero GZPW 15" Plutonium. 

What amp are you driving it with? That must make one he** of a sound


----------



## MAGUN (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (Technicalwonder)*

Two MTX 1000W mono amps, it pumped out 148db last time at a DB drag. 
I like to FEEL the music ,not only hear it, if youknow what i mean


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (MAGUN)*

With that amp I bet you really feel it.. And no matter what music you play also your passangers will be feelin it


----------



## GomobileR32 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (MAGUN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MAGUN* »_Two MTX 1000W mono amps, it pumped out 148db last time at a DB drag. 
I like to FEEL the music ,not only hear it, if youknow what i mean









Some very respectable numbers for the GZ with only 2K watts.... 
I'm at 152db with the 3 10s and 1 Zapco C2K.9...(custom tweaked by Zapco).But then again, I didn't build the car for db drags...strictly SQ competition and shop demo....


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (GomobileR32)*









I made this box on sunday...sounds awesome...more pics coming if someone wants them








here is my new box and sub.....hits nice, but my amp isnt puttin out enough power....i am looking for something in the 1500-2000w @ 1 ohm mono range http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (GomobileR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GomobileR32* »_Some very respectable numbers for the GZ with only 2K watts.... 
I'm at 152db with the 3 10s and 1 Zapco C2K.9...(custom tweaked by Zapco).But then again, I didn't build the car for db drags...strictly SQ competition and shop demo....


Thats a pretty impressive number....for only three tens......but then again ur using over 2KW in power. 
What mic did you use to measure..(what freq. did you hit 152) and if you would be kind enough to let us know the port tunning freq.
I'm just a tadd curious to seeing such high numbers.


----------



## GomobileR32 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_
Thats a pretty impressive number....for only three tens......but then again ur using over 2KW in power. 
What mic did you use to measure..(what freq. did you hit 152) and if you would be kind enough to let us know the port tunning freq.
I'm just a tadd curious to seeing such high numbers.

To be completely honest, I had built the box for my '00 GTI so it's going on 5 years now and I can't remember exactly what the 'tune-to' freq is anymore.....
Now mind you, I've blipped 152 only a small number of times. The moon and stars need perfect alignment to acheive this...







We're talking perfect tuning, all the batteries fully charged, and the right tones....) Musically, the box is good for a solid 148-149 all day long, no failures and no other problems.... As most of us here know, to get that extra 3db is tough...3db's is another %100 increase in output...
All readings are always done with an Audio Control RTA. My slightly less accurate EPIC-150 usually reads 1 db lower...


----------



## goneeuro (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (GomobileR32)*

well this is what my bordem at work turned out the other day. sory for the blurry pics they are cell phone photos.


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (goneeuro)*

hey there goneeuro, post some better quality pics if you have a chance, some daytime ones would be appreciated as well.


----------



## mpetro (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (mtltdi)*

I hope that I am doing this right.
Here is my little project, Im half way done and already thinking of the next system.
I have:
Pioneer HU
Stock Monsoon amp and speakers (For now).
JL 500/1
2 JL 10W1v2
False floor
Pioneer XM radio unit thingy.
2 layers of dyna extreme from stem to stearn.
This is my first bigger install. I have done many HU and door speakers but never subs and amps. I do have experience with fiberglaass and composites, I used to do that for an airplane interior manufacturer.
Future:
Replace 10w1v2's with 2 13w6v2's
add another 500/1
add a JL 300/4
Upgrade Battery, add battery upgrade altenator
Build custom sub enclosure/amp rack for hatch.
Add a 2 pair, not yet chosen, 6.5 component sets into doors and back panels.Finish carpeting.











































_Modified by mpetro at 3:04 PM 5-20-2005_


----------



## babydaddy (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (mpetro)*

keeping this fresh I love the ideas you rich and poor guys have


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (goneeuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goneeuro* »_well this is what my bordem at work turned out the other day. sory for the blurry pics they are cell phone photos.

















did you etch plexi for that?
i have a 2ft x 2ft sheet that i havent found a use for...that looks sweet
i also would like some clearer pics if possible


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

you there?


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

My new trunk installation...














































Kept my spare, and can get it out without removing the amps and stuff. 


_Modified by mtltdi at 4:02 AM 6-9-2005_


----------



## erobinson (Jun 19, 2003)

That is a VERY impressive install mtltdi. You obviously took your time and put in a lot of thinking and work. How long did it take you to complete the install? Also, what is that wire/strap connecting to the rear seat eyelet? I can't tell in that picture. And, what kind of amplifiers are those? Any pictures of the dash (head unit, etc)?


----------



## KietLander (Oct 12, 2004)

the sub is image dynamic...GOOD SHIIIITTTT. u can tell when a guy wants good sound, or shiiit loud bass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (KietLander)*

I have a tdi so I carry around a jug of Delvac 1 in my hatch, that's why I have that strap hanging down off the back of the passenger seat. I've posted too many pics of my Ipod setup, but I'd be happy to add the pics to my post later tonight. I spent a lot of time on this install, but there are still improvements that I would have liked to integrate. I wanted a locking hinged floor, using door lock actuators and an old Viper alarm with remotes to unlock it. I'm too busy with finishing my CA though so I have to put Version 4 on hold for now. hehe
















Parts list:
-Alpine 9835
-Tuner Tricks Ipod Dock in red backlit plexiglass and brushed aluminum 
-Phoenix Gold RCA's
-(2)a/d/s/ ph15 amps (6 channel x 50 @ 4 ohms, but capable of running bridged without distortion to 200w x 3 per my oscilloscope)
-a/d/s/ AC501 Bass control knob
-a/d/s/ 642ix electronic crossover
-a/d/s/ AC206 Din assignment module
-a/d/s/ 336is crossovers for rear door speakers 
-Infinity Perfect 6.1 front component speakers
-Image Dynamics IDQ10 d4 v.2 subwoofer in 0.35 sq ft spare tire center enclosure
-Small temp sensor (desgned for computer case use) controlling the speed of the four small 60mm computer fans
-16G monster speaker wire throughout the car



_Modified by mtltdi at 12:50 AM 6-10-2005_


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (mtltdi)*

here are a few pics of my yet unfinished setup (still waiting on my new deck and ipod controller)


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (kwalton)*

lookin good so far kwalton........good work


----------



## mk2_1.8t (Jul 12, 2004)

diffently some ideas there!!! i was thinkin a fiberglass box in the spare tire well of my mk4 jetta but i think there might be a problem with depth


----------



## Chester Elegante (May 23, 2005)

*Re: (diddleyjake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diddleyjake* »_Below is my omnifi install.
























































Works and sounds great with modified (had to send it to them to adjust gain, 1.2v from Omnifi was too much. It only cost me shipping.)vw-aux adapter for connection to changer harness.
+12v ran from "lighter socket" in trunk
-grounded to seatbelt bolt
+remote from "grey wire" in changer harness.
NO MORE CD'S.....WOOOOHOOOOO

Did you add the wireless antenna? I had OmniFi in my car when I worked for Rockford.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (mpetro)*

get back up there...let see what you got guys


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*









JL 1000/1
JL 12w7
JL 250/1
JL 8w7
Dynomat in rear hatch.
Custom built fitted box. The seats have to be folded down to move the box. It is the exact same size as the side of the trunk space.
I can show pictures of my step by step construction if people are interested. You can also see my pictures at photobucket.com under JDriver18t.


_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 1:55 PM 6-25-2005_


----------



## babydaddy (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

Dude you have no choice but to post up progress pix.
And make it snappy give details on how the 12 and the 8 sound in the same box or is it seperate enclosursin the same box? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (babydaddy)*

































































I built the box of 3/4 MDF. Then added rings to raise the surface and add contour. Then I fiberglassed the front of the box to smooth it out. The box is held together with 40 screws, a tube of liquid nails, and then sealed with a tube of caulk. I then sanded everything smoot and then sealed the whole box with resin. 
There are two boxes in the enclosure. The 12'' is in 1.1 cu.ft. and the 8'' is in .82 cu.ft. Each is fully sealed.
The box was then carpeted. The 1000 is on the bottom of the back, and the 250 is above it on the back. There is a 1 Farad Cap. on the back corner of the box.
There are two line out converters coming off the amp in the back pocket. One to each amp.
The gain on the 250 is at about 60%, and the gain on the 1000 is about 5%. That gives the best balance of bass and mid bass. The stock speakers cannot match these subs, and I will be putting in components once my wallet recovers from this.
At 50% gain on the 1000, I hit 141.8 dB. That is in a slightly under volumed sealed box.
Any other questions? Feel free to ask.


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_
Any other questions? Feel free to ask.

Why........?








You made a pretty good attempt as a diyer, but it seems you used up way too much energy in making that box. 40 screws...








Resin on the inside.....(its not even proted)
And for the love of god....why did you use two woofers that are a different size. Your probably getting a ton of cancelation.
And after all that fiber matt and resin you still ended up with a box that looks outta place. 
Good try..but I just dont like the idea.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KietLander (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_
And for the love of god....why did you use two woofers that are a different size. Your probably getting a ton of cancelation.


im still trying to figure out the same thing.......


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

The screws were to keep it together while the glue dried. It would have been less, but I had to keep the internal walls still.
The box was coated in resin on the outside. That was to ensure (not that it was unsure) a seal, and to enable me to sand the whole box smooth.
Two different size subs is a good combination. Do you live in a hole? The 12 provides a lot of deep, heavy bass. The 8 provides tight clean mid bass. If I had 2 12'' it would just be stupid loud and not clean at all. 2 8'' would have been decent, but not as loud, and not as much punch. I could have done 2 10'' but that isn't what I wan'ted. I wanted the different ranges. The 12'' is set to 40 Hz, and the 8'' is set to 110 Hz.
How would I get cancelation? There are two boxes in that enclosure. If there was cancelation, then it would be present just as much with two subs of the same size.
I don't see how it looks out of place either. It is fitted to the car, and takes up about 50% of the trunk when pushed out and runing.
I dont mean to be rude, but it all has strong theory behind it. If I made a prted box, it would have needed a larger volume, and would have been louder, not cleaner. That isn't what I am looking for. So far, all the places I have been with it, I have only been asked, where did you get that done.


_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 10:53 AM 6-26-2005_


----------



## babydaddy (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

I love build up pics show a lot more detail than just a finished product.
I like the idea of the seperate chambers,and your descrpition/logic on the two eight/ten/twelves makes good sence.I have thought about it and seen a few folks try the different size subs in one box and it sounds like crap.
Box looks good and I would have done the same thing with the screws and the liquid nails,if I had any wood working skills at all.Something makes me think more is better when you are trying to prevent leaks and cracks.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (babydaddy)*

If you don't have separate enclosures, all subs will sound like crap. They compete for space and kill eachother. Separate enclosures allow each sub to be independant, the way they are meant to be. Not many people use different size subs. 
Ideally, the 8 would be in the cabin, close to the occupants, and the 12 would be in the back, but due to size, space, and modification constraints I was unable to do that. I put the two subs in thier locations for good looks, area constraints for car usability, and sound quality.
The liquid nails was so strong I couldn't pull pieces apart after 10 minutes. I used 300lbs of pressure to ensure a tight seal. With the amount of pressure the 12 produces, I needed to ensure that there would be no chance of breaking the box apart.


----------



## GomobileR32 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

In 'theory' it sounds perfectly logical, but it's all about resonant freqencies, actual sound waves and how they interact with each other. There are going to be certain points at which the resonant freqs will overlap and/or cancel each other for sure. Two different sized subs react very differently in their respective, properly sized enclosures, (That's just plain physics). Whereas, two like sized subs in exact same size enclosures play and react exactly the same throughout the entire fequency range, hence, no cancellation (unless of course you put one out of phase)....Honestly, you would have been much, much better off doing 2 10s... 10s can still provide the 'deep bass' you're looking for (especially 10W7s) and still be small enough and fast enough to produce the higher and tighter bass you also want. Also, 2 10s would have been only slightly larger of an enclosure than what you have now, but not by so much that it would've made a big difference in overall trunk volume. I agreed with your theory many, many years ago. Then in the early nineties had actually started to plan out a customers car this way. I was very quickly corrected and advised by JLs engineers not to really consider it. 
But, If it sounds good to you and you like it, well then...







It is afterall, your car, so the hell with what people say..


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (GomobileR32)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I know there are certain frequencies that can be problems, but in car audio, music does not stay on one frequency for extended periods of time. The specific frequency may never even be hit. I could figure it out, but I don't car that much. I did it this way because I know it is something that people don't do. I could have been generic and done 2 tens, but that isn't original, or eye popping. LIke I said, if the 8 could be behind the dash, and the 12 in the trunk, it would be ideal.
Just for reference, I have worked construction in the past, I work as a tech in a garage now, and I have been doing install and custom work for over two years. I do have some idea of what I'm doing










_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 3:09 PM 6-26-2005_


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

Well....
Guess you know better.








And this logic that plaugues the audio community on how 10's sound more accurate than 12' and 15's etc...is pure bs. Maybe like 20yrs ago a 10" driver would sound "faster"...but since then woofer companies do a much better job in design. 
And as for the comment on using that many screws and glue.......a good box builder doesnt even need screws......as long as you make straigh cuts and get all the angles right, just clamping a box and using a little wood glue will hold it just as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GomobileR32 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_ And this logic that plaugues the audio community on how 10's sound more accurate than 12' and 15's etc...is pure bs. Maybe like 20yrs ago a 10" driver would sound "faster"...but since then woofer companies do a much better job in design. 

I didn't read anything about accuracy or 'sound' being faster.








I know the assertment I made was about the woofer cone assembly being able to move a little quicker due to it's smaller size. True, motor assemblies are much better on 'modern' woofers, but again here, simple physics dictates that if something is smaller and lighter it will react a little 'faster' than if it was moving a larger mass. For instance, what would you rather have on your car? A heavy steel wheel or a nice light forged wheel?


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (GomobileR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GomobileR32* »_ For instance, what would you rather have on your car? A heavy steel wheel or a nice light forged wheel?

I live on Staten Island.......I'll take the steel wheels pls..


----------



## mpetro (Aug 15, 2004)

Velodyne makes a sub that is called the 1812. It is an 18 and 12 in sub each crossed overat 60 -80 hz or something. I know home theater is a different monster but they ran with the idea. I like it.
Matt


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (mpetro)*

get back up there.....lets see some more systems people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GomobileR32 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

Just completed this for VeeDubStar a couple of days ago... 
The list of components he gave me to install is as follows...
Eclipse AVN-2454 DD touch screen w/ nav
JL XR 650 CSi component 6 1/2"s (F&R)
Eclipse 12" aluminum sub
Diamond Audio D5 600.2 amp
Diamond Audio D5 600.4 amp
iPod docking station molded into ashtray....


----------



## HarrisonBCarter (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (GomobileR32)*

bump - lets keep this thread going!


----------



## SiLvErTDiR2001 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (HarrisonBCarter)*

Blaupunkt Acapulco MP54 deck
Rockford Fosgate Punch 201S Amp
Monsoon mid-range in doors
Earthquake TW-25S tweeters in front 
Stock tweeters in rear doors
Earthquake K-10 Bass tube, 10" sub, 10" radiator
Monster 8 gauge power cables, Monster RCA's
































The last picture shows when the rear seats are folded down the tube actually comes into the passenger compartment so that the whole trunk can be useable.


_Modified by SiLvErTDiR2001 at 7:51 PM 7-10-2005_


----------



## VDUBRACER187 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

nothing special... 
-Sony x-plod head unit
-2 10" JBL power series 1600w subs
-MTX thunder 5302 amp
-Power Acoustic 5.0F cap







     















     







 
i know, i know, i gotta clean up the wires


----------



## GomobileR32 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (GomobileR32)*

After doing the last few cars with this new, 'leather-like' material I've been getting lately, I decided for waterfest, I freshen up the look of the system... No major layout or equipment changes, just cosmetics..
Picture whore time...















The old, out dated system as it looked in the R and 2000 MK4 before it.......








The all new, freshend up look......


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (GomobileR32)*

Very nice!


----------



## Poop_Shoe (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (mpetro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mpetro* »_Velodyne makes a sub that is called the 1812. It is an 18 and 12 in sub each crossed overat 60 -80 hz or something. I know home theater is a different monster but they ran with the idea. I like it.
Matt

That sub is a actually an active 12" woofer and a 18" passive radiator. Kinda like a big port. Not it is no an active 12" and an active 18" tuned differently.


----------



## JeffMk4 (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (Poop_Shoe)*

GOMOBILER32 that is a great looking install!!!!!!!!
Good clean with plenty of room. I really like that GREAT JOB!
Ohhhh Yea I just OWNED THIS PAGE!


----------



## GomobileR32 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (JeffMk4)*

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## babydaddy (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (GomobileR32)*

gomobile what adhisve are you using? I am studying your wrap job and I can't figur it out.You my friend have done an awesome job.


----------



## GomobileR32 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (babydaddy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








I use all different types of adhesives. Depends on what I'm covering and with what type of material...
For the most part, I'll use the old, standard, crappy, run-of-the-mill spray adhesive. But for tricky stuff there's always the 'professional', heat activated glue for the spray gun....


----------



## mpetro (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## KungFuGreg (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: (GomobileR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GomobileR32* »_











oh man i need one!!!


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

*Re: (Poop_Shoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Poop_Shoe* »_That sub is a actually an active 12" woofer and a 18" passive radiator. Kinda like a big port. Not it is no an active 12" and an active 18" tuned differently.









Actually it is a 2-way active digital servo subwoofer system. It has 2 1250W RMS amps. One for each driver. And it is a BEAST! But nothing compared to the Wilson Audio XS. GO look at that one.
http://www.velodyne.com/velody...n.pdf


----------



## mpetro (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (audiophiliac)*

I knew it!!!!!!!!
Matt


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway)*

Lets get this back up there again....


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (oopseyesharted)*

panasonic nite-glo deck
alpime 500 watt amp
10 inch m-audio sub
thats it...only pic i have


----------



## babydaddy (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (JUSTINCASE1021)*

BRIGHT!!!


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (babydaddy)*

Kenwood KVT-911-DVD
3x JL 10w3's
1 JL 500/1
1 JL 300/4
Street Wires Cap
Street Wires Dist Block
Focal Access 165 A's Front and rear
Custom Sub enclosure recesseed into spare well. Color matched Top.


































_Modified by The Prime Ministah at 9:36 AM 8-22-2005_


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (The Prime Ministah)*

WOW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (oopseyesharted)*


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (The Prime Ministah)*

The Prime Ministah
Are all 3 of those 10w3s in the same area there? No separate enclosures for them?


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_The Prime Ministah
Are all 3 of those 10w3s in the same area there? No separate enclosures for them?

for now yes...... later one im going to do a little bit differnt sub enclousure setup....and thats one of the things i think im going to do this time....


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (The Prime Ministah)*

When you change it, look me up. i will buy your current box


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_When you change it, look me up. i will buy your current box

FL is a long ways to ship something that big and heavy.....but if you want....though it may be a while.....


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

DAMN RYAN.......keep us posted on this one....looks bad azz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_DAMN RYAN.......keep us posted on this one....looks bad azz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-much appreciated. just in case anyone is interested, the day-by-day feedback from this install are in a seperate thread in the A3 room... many pics of the car going thru open-heart surgery!
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2134080


----------



## jay_vw (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Just bringing this bck to the top http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep the systems & ideas flowing.....


----------



## BLOWZO (Aug 30, 2005)

that Ipod housing in your ashtrey is HOT!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

<> alpine 9855 head unit
<> alpine 345 amp 75x4 -> K2 Focal 6 1/2" components
<> alpine 350 mono amp 300x1 -> JL 10w6
<> alarm, autostarter
<> sirius, using audi submarine factory antenna

























































































If you are in MD, DE, PA, NJ, NY. It would be worth the trip to drive over here to philly. I can refer you to an extremely talented, responsible, intelligent custom installer/builder. We all like to 'plug' our mechanic friends and our favorite tint guy. But seriously. Don't bring your car to someone you can't trust 110%. Don't butcher your car. If you're within 3 hours of me, and you need installation service....
Call Mark at 610-761-5339


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (The Prime Ministah)*

i posted this on a seperate thread about a month ago...im 16 and this was my first install, and no i didn't pay some1 to do it, i did it all myself, it took a while cuz of school and trying to use power tools with a broken arm but heres some pics for views...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









The neon glow is alot more brighter but the pics didn't turn out good cuz of the flash and if i turned the flash off u could hardly see ne thing...sry for the size of the pics


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (burtonguy567)*

nicely done young man^^^^^^^


----------



## KungFuGreg (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (oopseyesharted)*

what happens if you use something other than a W7


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (KungFuGreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KungFuGreg* »_what happens if you use something other than a W7























Take a Sharpie and write W7 On the sub


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (The Prime Ministah)*

hahaha







....ill make another custom set-up...the more exsperience and recognition i have and get the better


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (burtonguy567)*

I just had a full JL setup installed. Other than the two amps in the trunk and the 10w7 in a sealed box, you don't see anything. Up front I've got XR653-CS 3-way comps installed in the factory locations behind the factory grills and in back I've got XR650-CXi coaxs behind the factory grills. Both sets are powered by a 450/4 and the 10w7 is hit with a 500/1.
EDIT: Here's some pics I took today. It's nothing spectacular looking like some of the installs on this thread, but it's very clean and you don't see anything except for in the trunk.

Trunk View:









Front Door:









Dash Speakers:








I forgot to snap a pic of the rears, but they look just like the fronts. Also, I was able to keep the factory headunit (already plays MP3s, has an aux and is the only way to keep OnStar functional) because I installed a JL Clean Sweep.


_Modified by Pelican18TQA4 at 11:48 AM 9-11-2005_


----------



## GomobileR32 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Pelican18TQA4)*

Here's another, just completed system. A stealthy, simple system consisting of a JL 500/5 hybrid 5 channel amp, JL 6.5 XR components front and rear, and a JL W3v2 in a custom hand-built fiberglass enclosure in the rear 1/4 panel.... All being fed by a Euro OEM navi for stock appearance up front with a Dension ICE-LINK iPod adapter connected to it...
I've put in a couple of the OEM navi units to the factory monsoon amps and the sound quality is always a huge improvement over the N. American DD HU. I was pleasantly surprised to find the sound quality to still be excellent (and better) going through aftermarket amps. It definitely surpassed my expectations.


----------



## gtivrsix (Aug 10, 2000)

Kenwood DDX-7017
Blaupunkt MP-400us
Infinity Refrence 10"
SPL 1.4 farad cap
installing next week:
Kenwood Ipod interface
Ipod hidden docking station (modified retractible cupholder)


----------



## smittystint (May 5, 2004)

This is my first post of pix of my 04 GLI/VR6 I do custom installs in the Hampton Roads area. Also do custom tint, paint, metal working, and interiors. http://www.smittystint.com


----------



## The Shadow (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (smittystint)*

Cause this is a great thread bump


----------



## sys3175 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (mpetro)*

I know I am responding to a really old thread, but isn't that enclosure a bit big for 2 10w1v2's? I have the older ones in a JL enclosure and they are MUCH smaller then that box.. good sound though for their price, I want to replace them with a 10w7 lol I want my trunk back


----------



## mpetro (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (sys3175)*

I used the instructions that come with them. The box is not as big as it looks inthe photos. It displaces 1.65 total cubic feet. I think I did it right. The amp is way overkill. They gain is set to 1/3 and is more than enough. I too plan to use a 10w7 in the future. I wanted to try my habd at building a box on my own and not spend a lot on the speakers. Thanks for the response.
Matt


----------



## jay_vw (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (GomobileR32)*

Another fine install GomobileR32 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Love the stealthness, which is what I'm planning on doing with mine over the winter.
Oh And I just owned page 13......


----------



## agenttwitch (Sep 15, 2005)

mtltdi —That is one of the smartest stealth installs I have seen. Using the spare tire well is nothing new to a stealth install, but keeping the spare tire in there??? Awesome.


----------



## Zoso (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (agenttwitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agenttwitch* »_mtltdi —That is one of the smartest stealth installs I have seen. Using the spare tire well is nothing new to a stealth install, but keeping the spare tire in there??? Awesome.









I did something like that. Plenty of airspace for many 10" woofers with a full size 16" spare http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Zoso)*

Thanks but I'm definitely not the first person to go this way.







I was lucky enough to find a sub which was rated for .35sq ft sealed so I went for it.
I have a different and more revolutionary design up my sleeve which could give me a bit more volume and also keep my spare in the hatch. Just have to find the time to get it done and see if it works.


----------



## lokihaus (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: (mtltdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mtltdi* »_Thanks but I'm definitely not the first person to go this way.







I was lucky enough to find a sub which was rated for .35sq ft sealed so I went for it.
I have a different and more revolutionary design up my sleeve which could give me a bit more volume and also keep my spare in the hatch. Just have to find the time to get it done and see if it works.

I'm currently working on getting a box made up for an 8" to be placed in the trunk hatch. But I wanted the other 8 to go in the spare tire well. I just did my first fiberglass job on the back of the 1st box and would like to know how you proceeded to do the spare-tire box setup. 
Basically, I knew how to glass the first box because it was just the back portion, I had wood for support. But how do you do the spare tire one with no wood support, or do you make some sort of skeletal structure? OR, I was thinking, do you just take a plastic bag and line the spare tire, put your cloth down and glass that up to get the volume? 
On a side note, where can I pick up some matching carpet for the box? Thanks! Your setup looks awesome!


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (lokihaus)*

What I did was line the spare tire with blue painters tape, then I used spray glue over the tape and layed some plastic in it. I should have put wax or another release agent on the plastic but I was eventually able to get the mold off by prying it from the bottom using the head of an enormous nail. hehe No support inside the enclosure, it's well supported by the spare when it's mounted into it.
Once the mold was off I did a few other layers then screwed the first layer of mdf to the fiberglass. Then I used more resin and fiber to bond the two materials together and fill any gaps in between the two. Slap the resin from the outside then inside as well to fill in the gaps.
Once it was all dry and apparently sealed competely I sprayed the inside of the enclosure with a few layers of rubber bedliner spray.


_Modified by mtltdi at 9:18 PM 9-28-2005_


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (mtltdi)*

Here are a couple pics from my install.


----------



## emzvw (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (fiveseveneighty)*

what did you make the box out of and how?


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway)*

get back up there


----------



## jugglebass (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (fiveseveneighty)*

Wow,
is that an inclosed box that the sub is in? Or is it free air? Did you buy it or make it yourself? If you made it, what did you make it out of? Thats killer, does it sound good? THat exactly what I am looking for. Space and good sound. Please fill me in!
[email protected]


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (jay_vw)*

get back up there


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (oopseyesharted)*

My box is not free air. The box is ported through the rear deck where the JL emblems are. Here is a pic of my box from the back side.








and than a pic of the final results.








Ports


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway)*

lets see more


----------



## tdigearhead (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway)*

Lots of great systems & writeups on this thread. 
My system: Pioneer hu deh-p4300, Audiobahn A6004T (4x75 rms), Zeronoise 3 patch cords, Infinity Kappa cs6.5 component (f&r), Infinity Basslink. I went with this system as it's a low amp draw & shouldn't require an alt upgrade (120A factory).
The pics are of the amp mounted on Lexan top, bolted to a post that locks down the spare. The floor was added to keep the wires from being pinched.

Here are some pics of my amp as submerged inside the 16" spare Mntreal II rim. The 3/4" plywood raised floor has 2-pcs of 3/4 plywood strips raising the platform to allow wiring to pass over the tire sidewall.
1st pic is where the strips are located:


This pic shows a 2.5" strip that was cut (width) to allow easier removal of floor during spare or amp servicing

This pic is of the floor with the strip pressed in place (left side). Note, the BassLink can be switched from left to right side:

A picture of the completed floor. I used the origional cover. Regarding ventilation, there is a front intake (where wires would exit Basslink & a exit in the rear trunk latch):

* The gray area will be covered at a later point (when I get garage space again). Jack, tow loop, & lug handle will be located where the OEM CD changer was mounted.




_Modified by tdigearhead at 5:41 PM 11-1-2005_


----------



## KungFuGreg (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (tdigearhead)*

clean install! my only suggestion would be to try to hide the wires better. hell, some black wire-loom may even help it look a little better.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (KungFuGreg)*

very very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdigearhead (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (KungFuGreg)*

Thanks for the complement. I have wire loom, just forgot about it on the sub







. There is excess wiring to allow the sub & amp to be placed on the back seat when accessing the spare and not disconnect any connections.
I wanted something that would retain the use of the spare tire. It's a PVC drain pipe mount ('T' shaped) with a piece of clear Lexan bolted to it. The center mounts perfectly with the hub opening in the rim, suspending the amp (doesn't touch the rim). I'll post with pics hopefully this weekend.
Origionally, I wanted to put the BassLink inside a 19" rim, then mount the amp on the trunk compartment side wall. I couldn't find a rim & tire for a reasonable price though.


_Modified by tdigearhead at 1:36 PM 11-6-2005_


----------



## BlownVDub (Apr 22, 2001)

ooo i'm getting some good ideas...


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (jay_vw)*

bump this back up


----------



## HCClubPrez (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (oopseyesharted)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for car audio pics!!! Saw the thread and couldn't resist!!
Speakers:
-(3) 12" Directed Audio SX Subs
-(2) Sets of Directed Audio CSX650 Components
-(2) Sets of Directed Audio SX650 Coaxials
Power:
-(1) Directed Audio A1004 MultiChannel Amp
-(3) Directed Audio A802 Amps
-(1) Directed Audio A404 Amp
-(3) Optima Batteries
-(2) Alternators
-Everything Stinger Wires
Kenwood Head Unit
(5) Sets of Stinger Expert Series RCA's
....and way too much fiberglass!!!!
The only pics I have of the install now are still when everything was in primer for this season. I am currently working on shaving another trunk lid to house a flip down t.v. and a set of components. I am also working on glassing a 7" t.v. into my dash. I will get pictures up for you as soon as I get it complete and back outta the paint shop!!
Picture of Trunk in Primer still...








and a pic of the backseat from MiniStyle magazine while still in primer....








...tell me what you think and I'll get more pics up when everything is complete!!


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Nothing fancy:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (thread)*

Nice lookin stuff guys!!!!!!!!
U2 rules!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (HCClubPrez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HCClubPrez* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for car audio pics!!! Saw the thread and couldn't resist!!
Speakers:
-(3) 12" Directed Audio SX Subs
-(2) Sets of Directed Audio CSX650 Components
-(2) Sets of Directed Audio SX650 Coaxials
Power:
-(1) Directed Audio A1004 MultiChannel Amp
-(3) Directed Audio A802 Amps
-(1) Directed Audio A404 Amp
-(3) Optima Batteries
-(2) Alternators
-Everything Stinger Wires
Kenwood Head Unit
(5) Sets of Stinger Expert Series RCA's
....and way too much fiberglass!!!!
The only pics I have of the install now are still when everything was in primer for this season. I am currently working on shaving another trunk lid to house a flip down t.v. and a set of components. I am also working on glassing a 7" t.v. into my dash. I will get pictures up for you as soon as I get it complete and back outta the paint shop!!
Picture of Trunk in Primer still...








and a pic of the backseat from MiniStyle magazine while still in primer....








...tell me what you think and I'll get more pics up when everything is complete!!

I gotta see more man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HCClubPrez (Oct 27, 2005)

Right now I'm in the process of prepping for paint and some more minor touch up stuff - Everything will be painted and installed by March 1st for HIN Chicago!! As soon as it's assembled - I'll put up pics!!


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (HCClubPrez)*

DAMN YOU!!!! lol
lets see some pics of it being built....do u have those?


----------



## HCClubPrez (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

Let me check - I'll have to look....I know I have a ton at home - but not positive if I have any at work with me. If I can't find any here - I'll get some from home tonight!


----------



## HCClubPrez (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (HCClubPrez)*

LOL - I only have 1 other picture with me at work. Here is a closer look at the trunk before I spray bombed her with primer......I'll get more pics tonight and post them in the morning...


----------



## HCClubPrez (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (HCClubPrez)*

I just want to own page 14....


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (HCClubPrez)*

cool thanks man


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (HCClubPrez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HCClubPrez* »_I just want to own page 14....









almost


----------



## HCClubPrez (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

Come on....ownage......


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (HCClubPrez)*

i am gonna try again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

one last time before i get back to work


----------



## HCClubPrez (Oct 27, 2005)

Please?!?


----------



## HCClubPrez (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (HCClubPrez)*

COME ON DAMNIT!!!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...back to work......


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (HCClubPrez)*

LOL....i think page 13 will go on forever
HAHA i got it man sry http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This post is sponsered by: The I have nothing better to do foundation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by oopseyesharted at 11:42 AM 11-16-2005_


----------



## HCClubPrez (Oct 27, 2005)

...mumble...mumble...little basard.....mumble mumble.....


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (HCClubPrez)*

gotcha punk..lol


----------



## HCClubPrez (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

Sorry - no more pics today on account of not getting home last night cause of ice...


----------



## chrismuk (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (HCClubPrez)*

well im just gonna start makin my new install just a plain and simple one as i couldnt get my old subs in the boot of my bora heres a pic of my old install in my old car


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (chrismuk)*

how did you get the surface to crack like that chris?


----------



## HCClubPrez (Oct 27, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## chrismuk (May 20, 2005)

its a spray paint you can get you put on the lower layer which in this case was a silverey colour then u get a special black spraypaint and as it dries it crack in the process its pretty cool stuff really my mate has just done his front grill like it


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: (chrismuk)*

Here's my trunk


----------



## HCClubPrez (Oct 27, 2005)

Purdy!! Big amp for a little sub!


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: (HCClubPrez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HCClubPrez* »_Purdy!! Big amp for a little sub!









Thanks, it runs my speakers as well, I figure there was no point in posting those since they are in the stock locations


----------



## HCClubPrez (Oct 27, 2005)

I like big amps too!


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: (HCClubPrez)*

I know







That is nice...need more pics!!


----------



## HarrisonBCarter (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (abtvento)*

ill be posting mine in the next few days - keep the pics coming for ideas!


----------



## HCClubPrez (Oct 27, 2005)

Le BUMP


----------



## Zoso (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (HCClubPrez)*

Here's my semi stealth sub install:








10" Resonant Engineering SE series woofer. Sounds good, but I'm in the process of making a ported box for it with an integrated storage area for tools and what not.
I also have RE XXX mids up front in kick panels, but alas no pics.


----------



## GomobileR32 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (Zoso)*

The latest R system completed for Dugma this past week. Enjoy!
While usually the systems I do are flashy without being 'flashy', this one was designed to be all stealth and almost completely hidden. Doug had originally brought his car to a shop in Connecticut, but the installation left little to be desired. So, he called to ask me to step in and redo what he felt wasn't a very good job. The more I dug into the car, the more broken clips and sub par wiring I found to necessitate completely re-installing the entire job with the addition of some JL Audio seperates up front, and replacing the cheesy 12" in a box thrown in the back with a custom fiberglassed 1/4 panel enclosure with a JL 10W3.
I retained the Sony radio and Memphis amp the original shop had given him to stay within a reasonable budget. While I'm not big on Sony HUs, this model couldn't possibly be a better match for the R's interior. Brushed aluminum face, red lighted icons and numbers and blue display (talk about perfect!) At night, it's hard not to think it's anything but stock!








The Memphis Belle 5 channel amp (55w x 4 + 200w sub channel) was originally sitting in the spare tire well on wooden blocks with carpet to keep the rattling to a minimum,







but I felt the need to place it behind the quarter panel area above the rear speaker away from prying eyes...








Here's a little detail with the front tweeter...








The enclosure construction begins... First layer of fiberglass.








The Sony 10 disc changer was wedged into the spot by the factory Monsoon amp and needed to be relocated. I moved it into the floor and made it accessable by just lifting up the hatch's stock floor carpet.








The completed sub box with the grill off.








The completed hatch area. With the grill on the sub, it looks almost bone stock back there!








Sound quality is so much more improved than what it was before. This certainly isn't a 'window breaking' system, but much more system than most people generally need.


----------



## PhrequenC (Feb 4, 2005)

thats a nice looking setup yo have there ^^


----------



## Galvatron (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (EvilEyez)*









Did you use backstrapping to mount it?


----------



## mpetro (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (Galvatron)*

Very nice, how much air space did you get out of that really nice fiberglass sub enclosure? Also, are you able toremove it?
Matt


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (mpetro)*

damn thats sweet work.
how many layers of fiberglass were used?


----------



## GomobileR32 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (Galvatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Galvatron* »_








Did you use backstrapping to mount it?

Mostly commercial velcro, with a couple of backstraps for insurance just to make sure it doesn't decide to lift off the velcro.

_Quote, originally posted by *mpetro* »_Very nice, how much air space did you get out of that really nice fiberglass sub enclosure? Also, are you able toremove it?
Matt

The space yielded just over 1/2 a cubic foot. Perfect, considering air requirements for a 10W3 is .6. Yes, it's very snug. Due to the perfect fit and it's own weight, it doesn't budge, but is extremely easy to pull out if bulb replacement is necessary..

_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_how many layers of fiberglass were used?

about 5 or 6


----------



## PyroPopTrt (Oct 10, 1999)

*Re: (Galvatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Galvatron* »_










Do you have anymore pics of this sucker mounted? How much space is available in that area? What are the dimensions on the amp? Sorry for all the questions, you got my curiousity piqued.


----------



## GomobileR32 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (PyroPopTrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PyroPopTrt* »_
Do you have anymore pics of this sucker mounted? How much space is available in that area? What are the dimensions on the amp? Sorry for all the questions, you got my curiousity piqued.

It is mounted. What you see is what you get.








I don't have the dimensions of the amp and I can't go and measure it because the car was picked up by the customer already. If you go on the Memphis site, they'll probably give you the measurements for it. Once you have that, you'll know how much room you have due to the amp just making it size wise all around. Any larger in any dimension, and it would have not fit without modifications to surrounding areas.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (GomobileR32)*

bumpy


----------



## 04vw (Aug 27, 2004)

GomobileR32, is it possible you could make a DIY of the sub enclosure you have shown in that red Gti (sub where cd player usually is located). As I would like to do this with my Jetta.


----------



## HarrisonBCarter (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (04vw)*

damn i put an optima yellow top there instead. **** and I thought I was cool...


----------



## MetroBrian (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (HarrisonBCarter)*

GOMOBILER32: How did you calculate the ft/3? I am thinking about doing this on my MKIII and need to figure if I can get enough space. Im going to use an infinity kappa perfect 12.1 It recomends a 1.0 cu/ft. So i think im going to need to come out a bit? TIA
Brian


----------



## vr6Cop (Jun 1, 2000)

Is that going to be enough space to keep the Belle cool? I know the speaker will help move some air back there, unless it is in a small enclosure, but will that be enough? Just asking.








That entire setup is really nice in the R. Good work GoMobile http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GomobileR32 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (04vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04vw* »_GomobileR32, is it possible you could make a DIY of the sub enclosure you have shown in that red Gti (sub where cd player usually is located). As I would like to do this with my Jetta.

It's somewhat easy to just technically state what needs to be done in the fiberglass process, but actually doing it is something that's a little tough to quickly type out. It takes a bit of experience and a lot of trial and error before one can become proficient.

_Quote, originally posted by *MetroBrian* »_GOMOBILER32: How did you calculate the ft/3? I am thinking about doing this on my MKIII and need to figure if I can get enough space. Im going to use an infinity kappa perfect 12.1 It recomends a 1.0 cu/ft. So i think im going to need to come out a bit? TIA
Brian

Yeah, yours will protrude a couple of inches. The best way to calculate an odd shape is find/make a cardboard box that is one cubic foot. Fill it with packing peanuts. Then try to see how many packing peanuts you can fit into the space you have. Many do this with water too, but it's not as practical.

_Quote, originally posted by *vr6Cop* »_
Is that going to be enough space to keep the Belle cool? I know the speaker will help move some air back there, unless it is in a small enclosure, but will that be enough? Just asking.








That entire setup is really nice in the R. Good work GoMobile http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks!








The woofer is in a sealed enclosure, so it really doesn't help much in terms of moving air by the amp. 
Firstly, I cranked the hell out of the amp into clipping for a long while just to get a sense of how hot it might get. All things considered, it stayed fairly cool. Second, while the amp is capable of a 1 ohm load, I ran it at 4 ohms. It's much less output, but it also contributes to a cooler running amp. Also, I know the persons' listening habits. He's a bit older, not a kid who's cranking bass heavy music all day and prefers cleanliness over output, so he should be fine.


----------



## Zoso (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (MetroBrian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetroBrian* »_GOMOBILER32: How did you calculate the ft/3? I am thinking about doing this on my MKIII and need to figure if I can get enough space. Im going to use an infinity kappa perfect 12.1 It recomends a 1.0 cu/ft. So i think im going to need to come out a bit? TIA
Brian

MK3 one will loook like mine probably (because it's in a MK3 lol)








My sub had like a 6" mounting depth. I foget the exact airspace, but it's around .75ft I think.


----------



## MetroBrian (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (Zoso)*

I was thinking of doing mine more on an angle. PLUS mine is a 12" sub that needs 1 ft/3, and 6.5" mounting depth. Possible?
Baisc question first. Is the 1 cu/ft reccomendation the volume of the empty box or is that the volume after the sub is mounted? 
Ive worked with fiberglass a few times before but nothing this major, how do set everything up? Also what do i use for the mounting surface of the sub? like how do i enclose the box? 
Brian


----------



## Zoso (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (MetroBrian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetroBrian* »_I was thinking of doing mine more on an angle. PLUS mine is a 12" sub that needs 1 ft/3, and 6.5" mounting depth. Possible?
Baisc question first. Is the 1 cu/ft reccomendation the volume of the empty box or is that the volume after the sub is mounted? 
Ive worked with fiberglass a few times before but nothing this major, how do set everything up? Also what do i use for the mounting surface of the sub? like how do i enclose the box? 
Brian

Possible, but it's gonna stick out further than mine. The 1ft is net, so 1ft plus the displacement of the woofer (should be about .07-.1 for a decent 12). I'd get some help if you are asking those other questions. best of luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MetroBrian (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (Zoso)*

My other idea was to do a flase floor type thing. Where id use the space in the middle of the spare tire and make a graduated box from that and use a 1" MDF ring to make a FG flange and then mount a 1" MDF face to the box. Then cover the whole thing with a beauty panel/false floor, supported with blocks in various places, I dont think id loose too much more than like 3 inches of depth in my hatch. What do you think about that. AND it would be a hell of a lot easier to make.


----------



## vr6Cop (Jun 1, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *GomobileR32* »_All things considered, it stayed fairly cool. Second, while the amp is capable of a 1 ohm load, I ran it at 4 ohms. It's much less output, but it also contributes to a cooler running amp. Also, I know the persons' listening habits. *He's a bit older*, not a kid who's cranking bass heavy music all day *and prefers cleanliness over output, so he should be fine. *

Well, that pretty much describes me.







Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GolferDave (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Zoso)*

first of, i like the sub box.
second, i noticed the* Port Authority *box in the back, what kind of business do you do? or is that just some random box?


----------



## Zoso (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (GolferDave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolferDave* »_first of, i like the sub box.
second, i noticed the* Port Authority *box in the back, what kind of business do you do? or is that just some random box?

It's a box of white T-shirts. I started getting into doing silkscreening, but my partner bailed on it, so I was picking up unused shirts.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Zoso)*

*Kenwood KDC-MP222 deck with R32 trim:*








*Infinity Basslink:* (easily removed wth 1/3 reat seat for track days)



















_Modified by phatvw at 10:41 PM 12-19-2005_


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (GolferDave)*

BUMP


----------



## timmay14 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

New pics of my 2003 Jetta JL Audio/Diamond Audio/Pioneer Install. Hope you all LIke!!
Pioneer Premier AVX-P8DVD and DEH-P860MP Linked for Touch Screen Operation.








Diamond Audio D651s's In a Q-Form Kick Panel with Diamond Audio D661i's in the Stock Location
















Diamond Audio D661i's Installed in the rear deck with Diamond Audio TDX 12's In a custom MDF/Fiberglass Enclosure
















JL Audio 1000/1 and 300/4 Along with Crossovers for the Front Components and a Pioneer P1280 Mulitdisk Changer
















Stinger Wiring and Connection Hardware as well as Dynamat Extreme Covering Everything. Im just waiting for my Ohio Generateor 180 amp alt. to be delivered so I can play it without the lights dimming like a mo fo.








I only updated this as a reminder because as of today, all of this is sold..







It will be brought back to life.. oh yes it will










_Modified by timmay14 at 2:25 AM 11-25-2006_


----------



## GolferDave (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Zoso)*

oh, it was weird seeing it, i order P/A stuff once a week for my job... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (GolferDave)*

lets see some more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gregosh (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

Here's my first attempt at a "custom" install:


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (gregosh)*

nice job man^^^^^^^^^


----------



## gregosh (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_nice job man^^^^^^^^^

Thanks


----------



## Kemper (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (gekbi219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gekbi219* »_









Dude that is a freaking huge Amp BUMP for a nice System to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kemper (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (GomobileR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GomobileR32* »_After doing the last few cars with this new, 'leather-like' material I've been getting lately, I decided for waterfest, I freshen up the look of the system... No major layout or equipment changes, just cosmetics..
Picture whore time...















The old, out dated system as it looked in the R and 2000 MK4 before it.......








The all new, freshend up look......



















Looks A lot Better..... what is the name of the stuff you used??? 
Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kemper (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (gregosh)*

Dude 
_Quote, originally posted by *gregosh* »_Here's my first attempt at a "custom" install:









That is freaking Sweet, freaking Hardwood floors in your car, lol how many ppl can brag about that nicely done.... very unique http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kemper (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (The Prime Ministah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_Kenwood KVT-911-DVD
3x JL 10w3's
1 JL 500/1
1 JL 300/4
Street Wires Cap
Street Wires Dist Block
Focal Access 165 A's Front and rear
Custom Sub enclosure recesseed into spare well. Color matched Top.

































_Modified by The Prime Ministah at 9:36 AM 8-22-2005_

This is a hella nice setup, not to metion one of the cleanest looking V Dubs in the Northwest


----------



## BoostCrazy8v (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

I stumbled upon the 12" & 8" conflict a few pages back. Not all subs will sound bad if you don't have seperate enclosures. No one even mentioned the speaker phase. If you have two subs in a box that share one common space you have created an isobaric enclosure, so one of the subs has to be 180 out of phase and no cancellation will occur. Duh. I fully support the different sized drivers. I bet it sounds tight and accurate. Much like the owner, of the vehicle I think this set up would be better than 2-10's. If you use precise equalizing, cacellation will not be a problem. I have done set ups like this in home and SQ competition stereo's. And not to mention, would you really notice the cancellation. No. Maybe you would notice if you had an RTA meter for ears, but you don't. I'm done.


----------



## ShadowBlueGLI (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (BoostCrazy8v)*


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (HCClubPrez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HCClubPrez* »_I like big amps too!









did someone say big amps...not mine...sorry i had to...


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (ShadowBlueGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowBlueGLI* »_









why there of all places??


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (BoostCrazy8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostCrazy8v* »_I stumbled upon the 12" & 8" conflict a few pages back. Not all subs will sound bad if you don't have seperate enclosures. No one even mentioned the speaker phase. If you have two subs in a box that share one common space you have created an isobaric enclosure, so one of the subs has to be 180 out of phase and no cancellation will occur. Duh. I fully support the different sized drivers. I bet it sounds tight and accurate. Much like the owner, of the vehicle I think this set up would be better than 2-10's. If you use precise equalizing, cacellation will not be a problem. I have done set ups like this in home and SQ competition stereo's. And not to mention, would you really notice the cancellation. No. Maybe you would notice if you had an RTA meter for ears, but you don't. I'm done.

The subs that started that conflict. My custom fit box.


----------



## Kemper (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (GomobileR32)*

I really Like The Way that looks can i ask how you went about it and where you got that leathery material? im thinking about doing the same in my 1993 Passat GLX also in the side in between the wheel well and the back of the trunk, what type of subs did you use? were they the shallow kind? sorry for so many questions i just want to get my first install right
and i am confused








setup is lookin sick thou







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Quote »_


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs ('93 Passat GLX)*

WOW^^^^^
awesome looking job


----------



## JKR (Nov 5, 2001)

keep this to the top//


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

bump


----------



## NesQuik (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: (whitemk4golf)*

_Modified by NesQuik at 10:37 PM 2-6-2007_


----------



## KungFuGreg (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: (NesQuik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NesQuik* »_










i have the same HU, good choice!!!


----------



## jdongger (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (KungFuGreg)*

Anyways this weekend I finally got around to modifying my custom sub box that was in my old gti. Damn never realized that the floor in the .:R sat up that much higher. It is close to about 5 inches different. Anyways onto the pictures...
*****Disclaimer*****
I know I know the box is heavy and the compenents in the box are cheap. It will due till after I have bought my forced induction. Also the car is dirty, this is what happens to us who have to deal with salt on the roads...















*Set up how it looked in my old GTI *








*Got to have the proper tools to get the job done*








*Side panels modified and recovered*








*Test fitting old box with about 5 inches cut from the bottom of it*








*Test fitting of newly created box, side panels and false floor*
































*Finished Product... Amp, Phatbox, Wiring & EIP Spare all hidden under flase floor*
































*Also finally installed my door lock delete.*








Like I said above I know it is ****ty compenents, but it added enough bump to my trunk for the time being. The whole system is preasure fitted, nothing is bolted down the whole thing holds it self together. If I have to get to the spare, I fold my rear seats down, pull the false floor out and rock the sub box back.






















Jeremy


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (GolferDave)*

lets see some more!!


----------



## HarrisonBCarter (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

bump


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (HarrisonBCarter)*

I hate wasting my click on a bump.


----------



## rastaone (Apr 15, 2005)

alpine cde-9845
jl audio 10" w7
jl audio 500/1


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (rastaone)*

That is a great combo of components but it looks like the speaker wire is too small. I recommend upgrading that. The JL can really pound with good cables. Dont cut the corners in the wrong places. I dont see to many people in this forum with W7's. Its cool to see more with those subs.


----------



## rastaone (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (Notabora2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora2* »_That is a great combo of components but it looks like the speaker wire is too small. I recommend upgrading that. The JL can really pound with good cables. Dont cut the corners in the wrong places. I dont see to many people in this forum with W7's. Its cool to see more with those subs. 

ive had the w7 for a while...originall i had 2 12w1v2's powered by an alpine mrd-m605 amp with 8 gauge. i just got my 500/1 installed yesterday along with 4 gauge wires


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (rastaone)*

Heres my setup from the last car show...








I know its a lousy angle but you get the idea...
Everything inside is clarion...to much to list, but lets say everything has been redone...
This is one of the last times it will look like this because the install is getting redone to make room for one more addition










_Modified by Kei78 at 4:46 PM 3-18-2006_


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (Kei78)*

Can anyone tell me if the Clarion vrx 756vd has time correction/time alighment? I am debating on buying the Alpine IVA d310 or the Alpine. If the Clarion has the time correction, it would be the better deal because they are very similar except that Clarion can control a video ipod from its touchscreen.


----------



## GomobileR32 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (Notabora2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora2* »_Can anyone tell me if the Clarion vrx 756vd has time correction/time alighment? 


By itself no. You'll have to add the DVH 940 5.1 processor to get time correction.


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (GomobileR32)*

ok. Thanks bro! That processor is expensive. The cheapest I have found it for is 400. I did not expect it to be so high.


----------



## nfj-bronfufu (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Notabora2)*


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Up


----------



## camflan (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (kilimats)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilimats* »_Up


----------



## AP Zoutes (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (camflan)*

Haven't seen any posts in a long time. Anyone interested I'm starting a build in My Jetta TDI. Will post build pics if interested.


----------



## osbornsm (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (AP Zoutes)*

Freakin updates already people !!


----------



## timmay14 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: (osbornsm)*

Just an update, this is the 2nd system in this car.. pics from the first install were posted earler this year in this thread.. wow.. what a difference 12 months makes..
Alpine 400w mono..








Pioneer 12's, older IMPP, but its all I had left over..








Alpine HU.. 








I eventually want to redo the whole thing.. but gettin married and having a kid is putting a halt to many of my car mods... someday.. someday


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (timmay14)*

My brothers car. Made this last weekend.
Kicker 15'' L7
Kicker Comp VR 10'' x2
Memphis Amp 300x2 @2 ohms
Hifonics Brutus 800x1 @2 ohms
THe L7 is in 2 cu.ft of space, and the VRs are in 1 cu.ft of space.
My brother has a 96 Maxima, but this setup would drop into a GTI or Jetta without any problems. In this setup, there is enough room for 4 paper bags of groceries in front of the subs (about 8 inches).

















I had a Memphis M3 12'' powered by a JL 300/2 in this 1.5 cu.ft box.








Now I have a JL 12w7 in that box with a JL 1000/1.


_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 9:45 AM 11-25-2006_


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (Notabora2)*

bringing this back to the top. i am getting bored with my current setup so i need some new ideas.


----------



## Dillusion (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (kwalton)*


----------



## Trickman (Jun 11, 2006)

Ooooh oooooh, I got one!

And the tight fit part? That is the amp...
Believe it or not, the monsoon amp is behind the MTX. Amp has a fan, gets enough ventalation for my setup...I hope








Face down? Can you say "down firing sub woofer?"
**I had some major help from a buddy to do the box, let me just get that out there right now








































What do you all think? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dyrmaker (Feb 16, 2007)

That looks great. I had hoped an amp would fit in the quarter panel, and I'm surprised the monsoon also fit. Do you have the stock HU in? I was thinking about bypassing the monsoon amp when I put in an aftermarket HU.
How hot does the amp get? I wonder if an amp has to have a fan to be put there with the flap closed.


----------



## dyrmaker (Feb 16, 2007)

I forgot to ask, how do you have your amp secured? Is it just wedged in the pocket area? I'd really like to know as I'm planning to do the same thing.


----------



## Trickman (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: (dyrmaker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dyrmaker* »_I forgot to ask, how do you have your amp secured? Is it just wedged in the pocket area? I'd really like to know as I'm planning to do the same thing.

I have a stock head unit, and the amp is not just wedged in there. A bracket was fabricated to hold both the monsoon amp and my amp.
My MTX amp has a fan in it, so I am not worried about that, however the stock one does not. I have had no problems at all so far, but it is wintertime, so everything is alot cooler, but i don't think i'll have any problems.
To fit both in, the cd changer bracket as well as the monsoon amp bracket were both removed. Then, just fabricate your own bracket that makes it work with the holes that are already drilled.


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (Trickman)*









nothing special just clean and simple

2 kicker comp CVR 12's
1 farad cap
1 ppi 600.4 4 channel amp
1 ppi 300.2 2 Channel amp
Avic D-1
Rockford 6.5 inch components


_Modified by vwguygti98 at 4:04 PM 2-19-2007_


----------



## mikcuz (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (vwguygti98)*

All work done by me and a friend. Been doing this stuff together for years.
6.75 orion hcca components in front
6.75 orion hcca components in rear
JVC 3.5 monitor/dvd/cd/mp3/jpeg player
audiovox 7" monitor
RE sx 15" dvc sub
Rockford 1501bd mono amp(best year they made em in my opinion)
Rockford 551x 4 ch. amp
Stinger hybrid capacitor
all stinger connect including 0g power wire
big azz kenetic battery(1200 i think)
car in reference:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

















This haggerd looking armrest in this pic is now gone and replaced with a nice kamei one:
























before the vinyl wrap(carpet):








we plan on redoing the back to get more cargo where the sub is. gonna have to relocate it somewhere and put a lip on the back edge of the cargo area.


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

i know it's dirty


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (rastaone)*

wow, alot of you guys got some nice stuff in the trunk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here is mine, its ugly but works very good. I have been saying im gonna finish it but a year has past and it still looks the same. I have Pioneer N2, 1 JLW7 sub with a HIFONICS amp powering it, 2 sets of MB Quorts component systems and a JBL amp powering them, dynomat pretty much every where, and 1 farid cap.
Yes the JBL amp is fuggly as hell but it does the job
























When ever i get to finish im planing of wrapping the box in black leather and changing the JBL amp for another Hifonics so it looks a little better.


----------



## Project A2 JTA (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: (KIEZERJOSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KIEZERJOSE* »_
Yes the JBL amp is fuggly as hell but it does the job










not at all







i like the look of the jbl over the hifonics.


----------



## xhavokx (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Project A2 JTA)*

finally made a photobucket account so I might as well use it.
up front









That's just a droplight to make the bumpout stand out








amp access








Work in Progress pic showing tire access








tweets










_Modified by xhavokx at 10:38 AM 2-24-2007_


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (xhavokx)*


















I like that


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (xhavokx)*


----------



## jettingwolf (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (xhavokx)*

where did you get that fit kit for the head unit?


----------



## gtiii (Oct 26, 2007)

*hey guys need some audio help....*

hey all, anyone know what i have to do to integrate an aftermarket sub and amp into an 08 gti stock radio??


----------



## smokin-j (Oct 18, 2007)

looking for ideas... there are some really awesome installs in here! i'm really really impressed!


----------



## BuzzKilla (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: (smokin-j)*









nuthin fancy, will eventually relocate amp on other side , for a cleaner install (i hate exposed wires). took almost two weeks to make the enclosure, on my spare hours. and still need to carpet some more of the trunk area to finish the look.
what you guys think?


----------



## smokin-j (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (BuzzKilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuzzKilla* »_








nuthin fancy, will eventually relocate amp on other side , for a cleaner install (i hate exposed wires). took almost two weeks to make the enclosure, on my spare hours. and still need to carpet some more of the trunk area to finish the look.
what you guys think?

Looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I thought about doing a fiberglass install for the sub identical to that, but didn't have the time to dedicate to it....
Here's mine, completed about 2 weeks ago.... the sub is supposed to be mounted inside the spare wheel (spare is flipped, and sub is downfiring), but I need to add a spacer on the sub so it won't slap the wheel. The enclosure is supposed to be hidden under the hatch floor.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (BuzzKilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuzzKilla* »_








nuthin fancy, will eventually relocate amp on other side , for a cleaner install (i hate exposed wires). took almost two weeks to make the enclosure, on my spare hours. and still need to carpet some more of the trunk area to finish the look.
what you guys think?

How did you calculate the volume for the port? Just curious.


----------



## zzman916 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: The Official Picture Thread For All Audio Installs (Gateway)*

















power acoustic ps2-1250 2 ch amp
alpine type r 1241d
4 awg wiring
rockford 1 farad cap








clarion center channel single din mount speakers
pioneer deh 4900ib head unit


_Modified by zzman916 at 8:38 AM 2-1-2008_


----------



## BuzzKilla (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_
How did you calculate the volume for the port? Just curious.

well it was on the audiobahn website. recomendations for ports size and enclosure volume for specific sound preference. i just went with that.
i wanted the whole thing to be perfectly flat, but i wouldnt have enough air space in the enclosure. i dunno if you can tell in the pic but the corner where the port is, it sticks out about 4"










_Modified by BuzzKilla at 11:55 AM 1-31-2008_


----------



## vdubman1 (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (BuzzKilla)*









Its not much, but its enough to make my car rattle like a beotch.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2007)

This is what I had all summer, Im thinking about going to a smaller woofer though, this one just is more than I need, and I want to be able to have full access to my trunk








It Started out as This:








And then I changed things around a little bit:


----------



## quadracerdan (May 30, 2007)

I have a 2001.5 passat.. all original on the outside but system upgrade in the inside.. I'm using the stock monsoon head unit. I have a crossover, kenwood eq, 1000 watt rockford fosgate amp for subs, and 500 watt rockford fosgate for mids and highs, stock monsoon amp for my tweeters, i also have an epicenter and 3 10' in kickers in a ground shaking box. here are some pics, did the installation myself... first time so let me know what you think!!
thanks








epicenter knob underneath the passenger seat heating control








Knob to control the volume of my bass, comming from my crossover
















My eq underneath my steering wheel


----------



## Square1 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (quadracerdan)*

Turn the subs around to face the rear of the car. You might like the results better. Otherwise looks good.


----------



## quadracerdan (May 30, 2007)

thanks, i would turn them around but it makes my trunk rattle like crazy... so meanwhile i purchase that insulation for the trunk, i'll have to leave them the way they are...


----------



## nothinbutnick566 (Nov 16, 2007)

*My mkv GLI*









Kenwood DNX7100








3 JL Audio 12w1v2's and JL Audio 500/1


----------



## quadracerdan (May 30, 2007)

I like it!! nice and clean! good job


----------



## craigsaid (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (quadracerdan)*

Probably one of the least expensive/custom installs here but I'm still finishing my degree and have on-street parking so whats a brother to do.
Replaced previously installed aftermarket coaxials with a set of pieced together components.
















My most likely stolen tweeters:








I had to widen the holes and space the woofer out because it was too wide and was hitting the side-impact beam








Tweeters in:
















Used Clarion deck:








Sub and amp driving sub:








Amp powering components:










_Modified by craigsaid at 10:45 AM 8-3-2008_


----------



## Radda (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (craigsaid)*

Thought I'd bring this back from the dead...
My system consists of:
Premier DEHP880PRS cd player
Alumapro 5F cap
Focal Polyglass 6.5" components up front
JL 500/5 amp
8w7 in 2 ft^3 ported enclosure
































The system was designed to be a completely stealthy system. The only thing that can be seen is the radio. With the factory trunk carpet in place, everything looks completely stock... with the exception of the loss of about 3" in trunk space. Honestly, only VW people have ever noticed.
So, can we post systems other than our own? I have pics of some other jobs I've done for people if anyone's interested...


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Radda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Radda* »_ 
So, can we post systems other than our own? I have pics of some other jobs I've done for people if anyone's interested...

Please do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It would be nice to see some


----------



## Radda (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

Here's the set-up I had in my previous car... 03 GTI 1.8T








The previous amp rack in my Jetta...


----------



## Radda (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (Radda)*

This car's been causing a bit of ruckus in the Waterfest forums... The objective was to re-install everything as it would have been in the early 90s. For the record, I did NOT make the door panels or the rear shelf in this car... that credit has to go to the original installer. I did, however, install the cd player and all the electronics, custom make all the RCAs, and make the trim panels.
Alpine 7949 cd player
Sony electronic crossover
Audiocontrol ESP-3 center channel processor
Audiocontrol Epicenter
Audiocontrol EQL
4-Sony 100x2 amps (1ea for F&R and 1 bridged to each sub)
Sony 3-way components up front
Sony 2-way components in rear
2-Cerwin Vega 12" subs in ported box
































And if you didn't see the car yet...


----------



## Radda (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (Radda)*

Here's an R32 that I hand a hand in creating...
Alpine double-DIN dvd/cd/nav
JL 12w6 in sealed box
JL 500/1 amp
1F cap (hidden behind ".:R" in cover panel)


----------



## Radda (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (Radda)*

Some non-VW content...
Eagle Talon








My install partner's CRX
















WRX








Porsche 911


----------



## Dubb Sac (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## DaPringler (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (KungFuGreg)*

Quote, originally posted by GomobileR32 » 
http://i75.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg









where? what? how? ummm, when? lol
that thing is perfect...was it a home made job or can you buy it somewhere? thanks

_Modified by DaPringler at 10:48 PM 8-2-2008_

_Modified by DaPringler at 10:53 PM 8-2-2008_


_Modified by DaPringler at 10:53 PM 8-2-2008_


----------



## BaggedMK3jetta (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: some installs I have done*

The Car 2005 Nissan Altima Aka Blk Sin
The Equipment.
Alpine h/u (allready Installed)
MB Quart premiums in the front and rear doors (allready installed)
2 RE SX 12's
RF T3000.1BD
RF X851


----------



## BaggedMK3jetta (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: some installs I have done (BaggedMK3jetta)*

this one was designed as a bassracer (db drag) 
this car plays music @ 151 dbs for 30sec.
1999 Acura Integra
Alpine head unit
2 Fi BTL 18's ( 2k8 version)
2 RF T3000.1s
2 Kinetic 2400 batteries in the rear
I only did the box (had to be built in the car) and amp rack.


----------



## DGT_1.8T (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (phatvw)*

i just picked a basslink up for my jetta.. you havent had any issues with mounting it to the seat back?


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (DGT_1.8T)*

This was done a couple hours before a show, it is going to be redone on my next two days off to move the sub amp and cap on the same surface as the pioneer amp and make a cover board.










_Modified by 8V Fury at 6:32 PM 11-6-2008_


----------

